# Beauty DNA



## reepy (Mar 19, 2014)

Did anyone else receive this email?  https://www.beautydna.com/

It's $25/month, you can cancel anytime, personalized and full-sized products.

But I'm not sure what the value of each box is.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hmm...I didn't get the email but just checked out the site. As little as I need anything new (for probably the next few years, because of my product-hoarding), I'm interested. I want to hear about others' experiences with it first, though.


----------



## beach16sm (Mar 20, 2014)

My BeautyDNA box arrived today. Quick turn-around, shipped by UPS, then delivered to my Post Office for them to bring to me. That made it take an extra day but I had tracking all of the way. Overall, I'm a bit confused about this sub. While watching the intro video, you can tell it's the same location which our "Beauty Test Tubes" are planned and the contact address is even the same, however, my box was shipped from Boca Raton, Florida so I'm wondering if the warehouse is in Fl or if it's a store that they use in their matching system. I'll be very curious to see where next month's ships from. As for the sub, it's not really "jump up and down" exciting but it is packed nicely. On their facebook page, they are asked if it's just one item a month and if there are any bonuses or samples sent with the product. They sort of skirt around the question, not really answering straight out but yet making it sound that there "might" be times it would happen. I was surprised that they wouldn't have sent one with the very first box BUTTTTTTTTTTTT I felt that my one item was a really good choice for me and I do like how personalized it is including the card that is included with my name on it, why the product was chosen and how it went "hand in hand" with my answers from the sign up questions that we answer. Since everyone's product will be different due to their preferences and the fact that I can't ever figure out the proper way of doing spoilers, I'm just going to come right out and say what was sent to me. My matched product was "Skyn Iceland's Oxygen Infusion Night Cream with Biospheric Complex". I'm super thrilled because it sells for $75 for the full size (which is what I got and I did search to confirm that it does sell for that). Personally, the little experience that I've had with Skyn Iceland, I've been impressed and I would have NEVER been able to pay $75 for an item, no matter how much I might have wanted to try it so I'm pleased with being able to have the opportunity and it was only $25 which included the s/h. I will be watching this sub very close because if it starts to go downhill, then I won't stick around for one item  (unlike how I'm a total sucker &amp; so afraid I'm going to miss the perfect sample with the darn Beauty Test Tubes).  I know this horribly long and I'm sorry but I do have to end with what I think is a funny story about me and this tube. I didn't watch the video (was having technical problems with it) until after I had filled out the questions and signed up so right afterwards when I was watching the video, I about fell off my chair when the "match up" brochure read, "Angela, you've been matched" and it was showing the Dr. Brandt item. I was like, wow how did they do that, match me up so quickly? It sort of freaked me out so I watched it a few more times, in case it would show other names. I signed out of my computer and watched it from my husband's computer and it still read, "Angela, you've been matched"...... Needless to say, I was almost convinced that they were going to send me that same item in the video up until I opened my box today....... Anyways, it seemed funny in my head but not as much in typing it....... (I actually sound like a real "nut case") so I guess it's one of those things that you just had to be there for!!! It's quite reassuring that I now know that it was just a coincidence that the name "Angela" was used in the sub video, lol!!!!


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 20, 2014)

That is a funny story, Angela  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did go ahead and sign up. I like that it really does seem to be personalized. I'm so interested to see what I'll get!


----------



## beach16sm (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is a funny story, Angela  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did go ahead and sign up. I like that it really does seem to be personalized. I'm so interested to see what I'll get!
That's awesome.... I can't wait to see what they match you up with! I found the overall survey difficult for me because there isn't a lot that I've tried before so it sort of seems that I'm a bit over eager for just about anything but I like that we can change it as we go along. My biggest complaint about shopping on my own and searching for the perfect product has been that it seems like almost everything that I have bought on my own has worked against my very sensitive skin. I also find that I really have a huge dislike for most "fragrance scented" products but due to inexperience, they were the products that I mostly have ended up with. It's a HUGE plus for me that I was able to pick what scents that I can tolerate on this survey. Also, I like the fact that it's on a rotation for skin, bath &amp; body &amp; hair, so since I picked skin for this month, next month it will be a bath and body product.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 21, 2014)

I just signed up for this subscription today after reading the review on MySubscriptionAddiction. It looks like an amazing service, I am really happy there is a company sending full-size skin care products. I am not as concerned about hair care and body care since I get so many samples of those kinds of products in Glossybox, mainly excited about the skin care. I feel like $25 per month is a great price as long as it matches well with my profile. I went back to my profile and set all the Hair Care items to not interested.


----------



## Blonde vixen (Mar 21, 2014)

I signed up but I want all hair products. Maybe I should change my profile?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 21, 2014)

I signed up.  Liz @ mysubscriptionaddiction.com is going to kill me!  Everything she posts, I want!

As a side note, their customer service is top notch.

I asked a question about allergies and got a response in less than ten minutes.

I only want skin care.  I should go back and make sure I said no to all hair care. Hm...


----------



## Blonde vixen (Mar 22, 2014)

[so I received my item AHAVA facial renewal peel. It's worth $35. I'm thinking about canceling already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Blonde vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

[so I received my item AHAVA facial renewal peel. It's worth $35. I'm thinking about canceling already.






I wouldn't blame you for canceling! That would be disappointing. I am hoping I don't receive AHAVA products or I will probably cancel too. I'll post what I get once it gets here. I ordered it yesterday.


----------



## beach16sm (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Blonde vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

[so I received my item AHAVA facial renewal peel. It's worth $35. I'm thinking about canceling already.




I'm so sorry to hear about your experience not turning out so good........


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Blonde vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

[so I received my item AHAVA facial renewal peel. It's worth $35. I'm thinking about canceling already.




Is the AHAVA brand not very good?  I'm not too familiar with them.  Or was it because it was something you won't use and their Beauty Match Profile thing didn't work correctly? 

If I was you, I'd give it one more month then cancel if you're still not happy.  At least, that's what I would do.  Part of it is the "what if"!  What if next time the value is incredible and makes up for it?  What if this product turns out to work well?  What if this next thing you get is something you've been dying to try?  These questions are part of my problem! LOL!  Oh, Popsugar was kinda crappy last month?  Well, WHAT IF this month's is freaking amazing!?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Darn subscription boxes will be the death of me.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the AHAVA brand not very good?  I'm not too familiar with them.  Or was it because it was something you won't use and their Beauty Match Profile thing didn't work correctly? 

If I was you, I'd give it one more month then cancel if you're still not happy.  At least, that's what I would do.  Part of it is the "what if"!  What if next time the value is incredible and makes up for it?  What if this product turns out to work well?  What if this next thing you get is something you've been dying to try?  These questions are part of my problem! LOL!  Oh, Popsugar was kinda crappy last month?  Well, WHAT IF this month's is freaking amazing!?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Darn subscription boxes will be the death of me.

The AHAVA brand is good, but I see a lot of their products in Marshalls/Ross.


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's the two products I got. I know it's just supposed to be one product normally. But I was happily surprised to open my package and see that I got a "bonus product." Two things that I will definitely be using/trying out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The black lines in the bottom picture are just there to cover up my full name. Did anyone else get a "bonus product"?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 24, 2014)

Im really excited to see what I get!  I did mark no on all hair stuff to try and avoid getting that kind of thing.  I'm mainly in this for skin care, I admit.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 25, 2014)

So my box shipped and it weighs 14.9oz.

anyone else's weigh that much? just curious what I might end up with based on that.  Its shipped UPS but it says it wont get here til NEXT wednesday.  hopefully thats wrong because I might die of suspense!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 26, 2014)

I just joined.  I am excited to see what they send.  Not a huge price to pay for something that might be good for me--I spend too much money on products that do not work, I like the idea of a personal beauty shopper!


----------



## beach16sm (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my box shipped and it weighs 14.9oz.

anyone else's weigh that much? just curious what I might end up with based on that.  Its shipped UPS but it says it wont get here til NEXT wednesday.  hopefully thats wrong because I might die of suspense!
dang... I am super curious and can't wait to see what on earth could weigh that much!!! I got a very nice jar of face cream which feels heavy to me but when I checked my box, the weight of it was only 2 lbs... I just can't even imagine what might be in your box!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  dang... I am super curious and can't wait to see what on earth could weigh that much!!! I got a very nice jar of face cream which feels heavy to me but when I checked my box, the weight of it was only 2 lbs... I just can't even imagine what might be in your box!

Wait your box weighed 2lbs?!  Mine weighs less than a pound since its only 14oz but I was trying to figure out what sort of thing could weigh 8 oz and not be hair.  That's if the box itself weighs 6oz.

When I first read it I thought it said 14 POUNDS and I was majorly confused.

but if your box weighed 2 pounds and you got a nice face cream maybe theres hope that the item is a face cream!  Thats mainly what I was worried about because most good face creams come in small, lightweight packages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Im really jealous of your Skyn Iceland stuff!!  I want some, too!

If only I didnt live in Seattle.  My package couldn't come from any further away!


----------



## beach16sm (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wait your box weighed 2lbs?!  Mine weighs less than a pound since its only 14oz but I was trying to figure out what sort of thing could weigh 8 oz and not be hair.  That's if the box itself weighs 6oz.

When I first read it I thought it said 14 POUNDS and I was majorly confused.

but if your box weighed 2 pounds and you got a nice face cream maybe theres hope that the item is a face cream!  Thats mainly what I was worried about because most good face creams come in small, lightweight packages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Im really jealous of your Skyn Iceland stuff!!  I want some, too!

If only I didnt live in Seattle.  My package couldn't come from any further away!
Rofl!!! I was thinking that you'd hit the monthly jackpot with a 14 lb box, darn....... was really excited about that one! So far, I've got mixed feelings with the Skyn Iceland but I think that is because I keep looking for the miracle treatment for my suddenly, really finicky skin. Everything on me has been going downhill since hitting my 40's, six years ago! Granted, I've only used the Skyn Iceland for 3 nights now and yes, my face does seem to be softer but I must admit that I was disappointed that my dream of waking up after the first night with a glowing face like that of Snow White didn't happen. My face does still sort of itchy. yet it doesn't feel as parched as it did before. I'm just SO impatient about things!!! Lol, Seattle, I was wondering why you have to wait SO blasted long to get your package........ I'd be a basket-case and climbing the walls, hence the impatience problem again!  I hope you get something awesome that you don't already have. I feel very lucky for this month but honestly, I'm quite frightened about what's to come with the hair and body months. I know that I could change my profile to only get skin but I'm curious as to what I will be matched up to. I've tweaked my profile about a dozen times now.......


----------



## paparazzimom (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm VERY happy with my product. I signed up last week Thursday 3/20 and received my package yesterday 3/26. It was shipped via UPS and delivered via USPS. I received Dr. Babor Biogen Cellular Mask. I have to say - I'm impressed. I'm very sensitive to scents (cant stand anything floral, especially rose)  the product they matched me with didn't contain any traces of that and addressed my concerns of dry skin and redness.

Now, is it the biggest $ I've received in one of these subscription boxes? No, definitely not. But it was exactly what I needed. I will continue the services for a couple of months  and will update. Value is great and the product fit me perfectly.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm happy, too! I got these:





I asked for a hair product, and I use mousse every day, so I was glad to get mousse. The firming lotion is a bonus, and I'm happy to have received that as well. Excited to see what's next!


----------



## EmGee (Mar 31, 2014)

From what I read about this service, the website that used to carry the products was Spalook and I remember they always had coupons in the Test Tubes for them.

Apparently now the Spalook site closed and they are doing this beauty DNA thing.

If they actually shipped to Canada, I might be interested....


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 31, 2014)

I signed up a few days ago . I signed up for the skin item.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

I just signed up too. The customization was almost a little intimidating; I didn't know half the additives they were talking about. I really hope it all makes sense in the end and I get something I like. 

I was trying to decide between this and From the Lab, but this one did have better customization ...


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up too. The customization was almost a little intimidating; I didn't know half the additives they were talking about. I really hope it all makes sense in the end and I get something I like. 

I was trying to decide between this and From the Lab, but this one did have better customization ...
I really like the customization with this one because it seems that they actually pay attention to it. They do seem to consider every detail - sending pamphlets about why, based on your survey responses, each product they send is right for us. I think it's pretty cool. I wish it was more than a 1-2 product per month thing, because I'd be willing to pay a bit more for more products. However, that might be overwhelming for them and compromise the personalization aspect.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 1, 2014)

I signed up because I want stuff for me that I can use. I have literally a crate of stuff I don't use from birchbox and other subs . I get stuff not for me and I feel I have wasted money. I am going to stop my birchbox and ipsy and just get this. I will be keeping my  nina Garcia box and my Bijoux box


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up because I want stuff for me that I can use. I have literally a crate of stuff I don't use from birchbox and other subs . I get stuff not for me and I feel I have wasted money. I am going to stop my birchbox and ipsy and just get this. I will be keeping my  nina Garcia box and my Bijoux box
NGQ is one of my favorites. 

Agreed on sub overload - I ended up passing a lot of things along to friends or leaving things on the free table downstairs. (I live in an apartment building and in the basement there's a table where people can leave things to give away. I left a slew of little fragrance samples and someone swept them all up a little while later.) 

At the same time, in any given box I usually find one product I love and order or at least love enough to use until I'm done with it. I'm hoping BeautyDNA really gets it right!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 1, 2014)

I just got my first box and I am thrilled!  A full-sized Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum!  It is a perfect match for my profile and worth $61.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine will be here tomorrow!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine will be here tomorrow!!
When did you order? Yay!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine will be here tomorrow!!
Yea!  I hope you love yours!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea!  I hope you love yours!
Thank you.


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 1, 2014)

I just got my box today and received the AHAVA Dead Sea Osmoter Concentrate. This was the one thing I didn't want, after seeing some other people's shipments, but I am now happy about it! LOL. I have just tried AHAVA lotion before from Marshalls, etc. I was never a huge fan, but after reading the reviews of the Concentrate online it seems like it's a great product. I was really happy in the pamphlet they sent that they talked about how I would like the product because it didn't contain thing I didn't like (cocoa butter, chamomile). And I love serums so it does feel like a perfect fit. I can't wait to see what they send next!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe its perfect for you... let us know how you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Hope mine comes this week


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Apr 1, 2014)

Saw this in the last couple new beauty mags and was curious about it . Glad I saw this thread ....soooo thinking about doing this!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When did you order? Yay!
I ordered on the 21st and it was shipped out on the 25th.  It comes from Florida and I live in Seattle, WA so it has a looooong way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered on the 21st and it was shipped out on the 25th.  It comes from Florida and I live in Seattle, WA so it has a looooong way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you! I ordered yesterday and was curious what their turn-around time was. I'm in Portland so we're pretty close. Let me know what shipping method they use and how long it takes!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! I ordered yesterday and was curious what their turn-around time was. I'm in Portland so we're pretty close. Let me know what shipping method they use and how long it takes! 
They use UPS and they do send tracking.  I just checked my tracking and it says it left on the 24th (I got the email on the 25th) and it will be here tomorrow.  So a week.  Of course, I wish it was faster but at least they don't use DHL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They use UPS and they do send tracking.  I just checked my tracking and it says it left on the 24th (I got the email on the 25th) and it will be here tomorrow.  So a week.  Of course, I wish it was faster but at least they don't use DHL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I *just* got a shipment alert from UPS for BeautyDNA!! ETA is 4/9 for me. Yay!


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They use UPS and they do send tracking.  I just checked my tracking and it says it left on the 24th (I got the email on the 25th) and it will be here tomorrow.  So a week.  Of course, I wish it was faster but at least they don't use DHL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I *just* got a shipment alert from UPS for BeautyDNA!! ETA is 4/9 for me. Yay! 






Excited to hear about the goodies that each of you get to try out!!!! I am SO ready for my next one, lol....


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I *just* got a shipment alert from UPS for BeautyDNA!! ETA is 4/9 for me. Yay! 




what did you choose as your first product??  I chose skincare.

My box weighs 14 ounces.  I'm dying to know what it is!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 1, 2014)

There was a way to choose?  I don't remember there being any choice, just a lot of questions.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There was a way to choose?  I don't remember there being any choice, just a lot of questions.
When you register to join, right at the VERY beginning where you enter in your email and password, there was a box on the right that says "choose your first product type" and had a button to click for skincare, hair care or body.   The skincare was automatically checked so it would be skincare unless you changed it.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There was a way to choose?  I don't remember there being any choice, just a lot of questions.
Same; I think if you only said "yes" to one primary category then you might've narrowed it down a lot though. I was pretty open and said yes/maybe to everything I wanted to try though.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 1, 2014)

Cool!  Thanks ladies!  I was hoping for a serum or a peel, so the brightening serum they sent me was perfect.  Thank goodness the initial setting was on skincare!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When you register to join, right at the VERY beginning where you enter in your email and password, there was a box on the right that says "choose your first product type" and had a button to click for skincare, hair care or body.   The skincare was automatically checked so it would be skincare unless you changed it.
Interesting; I didn't catch that at all. Well ... here's hoping it's good! (I would've picked body if I'd realized that though.)


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what did you choose as your first product??  I chose skincare.

My box weighs 14 ounces.  I'm dying to know what it is!
Well I signed up to be notified directly by UPS when someone ships to me so it looks like they've created the label but I haven't been notified by BeautyDNA at all yet.

And I'm pretty sure there's an error because it's showing it as weighing 0.9 ounces. (Yes, that's a decimal.) I'd certainly hope they're sending me something more than an envelope!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I signed up to be notified directly by UPS when someone ships to me so it looks like they've created the label but I haven't been notified by BeautyDNA at all yet.

And I'm pretty sure there's an error because it's showing it as weighing 0.9 ounces. (Yes, that's a decimal.) I'd certainly hope they're sending me something more than an envelope!
I hope so, too!  That can't possibly be right :


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope so, too!  That can't possibly be right :
Unless it's an envelope of stem cells or something.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unless it's an envelope of stem cells or something.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 2, 2014)

Okay! I got it!

Its skyn Iceland Pure Cloud Cream with Arctic Berries and Peptides.  Full size at 1.7oz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Its for dry skin,  I did mark dry skin but I think I'll change that.  Pretty nice product at $65 a pop!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 2, 2014)

I ordered a while ago and they charged my card and I have not got any shipping or anything. I was wondering if anyone who has got there item from them could tell me if they got shipping info.  I have called them the last few days and left messages and got no ans


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered a while ago and they charged my card and I have not got any shipping or anything. I was wondering if anyone who has got there item from them could tell me if they got shipping info.  I have called them the last few days and left messages and got no ans
I did receive an email from them when my stuff shipped.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did receive an email from them when my stuff shipped.
I received an email from BeautyDNA when my stuff shipped as well. And it is weirdly still showing as 0.90oz on the UPS site which is starting to trip me out ... that's not even heavy enough for the cardboard of a box!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered a while ago and they charged my card and I have not got any shipping or anything. I was wondering if anyone who has got there item from them could tell me if they got shipping info.  I have called them the last few days and left messages and got no ans
I ordered on 3/31 and received shipment notification today. So it does seem suspicious that they have followed up with you.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay! I got it!

Its skyn Iceland Pure Cloud Cream with Arctic Berries and Peptides.  Full size at 1.7oz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Its for dry skin,  I did mark dry skin but I think I'll change that.  Pretty nice product at $65 a pop!
Yay! I hope it works well for you!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 2, 2014)

I signed up on march 22. My credit card will billed immediately    . I have left them messages the last few days at the customer service number which no one answers.    Hopefully someone will get back to me eventually


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay! I got it!

Its skyn Iceland Pure Cloud Cream with Arctic Berries and Peptides.  Full size at 1.7oz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Its for dry skin,  I did mark dry skin but I think I'll change that.  Pretty nice product at $65 a pop!
Sounds AMAZING!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 2, 2014)

They have such nice products!  I am very much liking this sub so far!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2014)

Why did you guys have to like this? I need more stuff like I need a hole in my head... but you never know. Some sub might have a product to fix that hole in my head...


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2014)

Im gonna use this in the morning! Eee!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 3, 2014)

I want mine !!


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why did you guys have to like this? I need more stuff like I need a hole in my head... but you never know. Some sub might have a product to fix that hole in my head...
LOL... that sounds exactly like me! I was so proud of myself for finally weeding down my subs and then, THIS happened!!!


----------



## eliu8108 (Apr 3, 2014)

Just subbed! The products look wonderful!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 3, 2014)

Mine  has shipped and its  13.80 oz...   says it will arrive on Tuesday. Anyone else have this weight?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine  has shipped and its  13.80 oz...   says it will arrive on Tuesday. Anyone else have this weight?
Mine was 14.9oz and the product was only 1.7oz so it could be anything!!  Are you excited?!  My skyn Iceland is like silky air puffs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 4, 2014)

Has anyone else tried to contact their customer service? I have emailed them and called them several times over the past two weeks and they have never gotten back to me. I need to cancel my subscription and this is the only way we can do that. I'm scared that they are just going to ignore me and not allow me to cancel. What do I do? Is it a scam?


----------



## lloronita (Apr 4, 2014)

I too, have called and emailed in an attempt to cancel.  I have gotten no response and my account hasn't been cancelled.  What's the next step?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too, have called and emailed in an attempt to cancel.  I have gotten no response and my account hasn't been cancelled.  What's the next step?
That sounds frustrating. Let me know how it works out!

I emailed them the other day to enquire about the ridiculously light weight of my package (0.90 oz is the weight of three regular pencils - it's nothing). I haven't heard from them on that either.


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 4, 2014)

I mean we could report them to the Better Business Bureau. I don't know what to do in this situation. Could we contact our card companies and tell them not to authorize anything from them? Is that possible to do?

UPDATE: I emailed them again threatening to contact BBB if they continued to ignore me and they finally got back to me saying they cancelled my account for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mean we could report them to the Better Business Bureau. I don't know what to do in this situation. Could we contact our card companies and tell them not to authorize anything from them? Is that possible to do?

UPDATE: I emailed them again threatening to contact BBB if they continued to ignore me and they finally got back to me saying they cancelled my account for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oof. I'm glad you got your money back. I get suspicious when any service doesn't make it easy to cancel.


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oof. I'm glad you got your money back. I get suspicious when any service doesn't make it easy to cancel.
Yeah, me too. I was really scared for awhile there.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mean we could report them to the Better Business Bureau. I don't know what to do in this situation. Could we contact our card companies and tell them not to authorize anything from them? Is that possible to do?

UPDATE: I emailed them again threatening to contact BBB if they continued to ignore me and they finally got back to me saying they cancelled my account for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Glad you hear you got your money back but it's a shame you had to resort to the BBB threat! 

I get all my subscriptions using temporary card numbers generated by my credit card's "Shop Safe" feature. You can set the dollar limit and expiration date for each number (and later increase limits if you want) but if I try to cancel a subscription and they aren't responsive I don't have to worry as much. It still requires more management to make sure to increase the spending limits (or extend the expiration date) for a particular number but it's a great weight off so I think it's worthwhile.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmm, I didn't even think about cancelling issues when I signed up.  I HATE having to call to cancel (Julep, Im looking at you).

Funny (or not, actually) that they won't get back to you about cancelling quickly.  I emailed them a question after I signed up and they emailed me back in ten minutes.  I was so impressed.

Thanks for sharing what happened.  Im going to pay attention now.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 4, 2014)

I just received a response from them on my weight question! They said the package was either mislabeled or not weighed properly and to let them know when I received it whether everything was okay with it. Very friendly and a response in 1 business day so I give them an A in CS for this issue! 

EDIT: a typo, my bad!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 7, 2014)

Mine came in the mail . I am not sure how I feel about this . I got  Strivectin Volumizing Hand Cream 2oz  . This tiny thing of handcream that sells for about $27 dollars.  I see this brand in tj maxx and marshalls all the time and  it probably sells for half that.    I little sad my value is so low.  I will say open minded and try it.   Maybe its the best thing to ever happen to me    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     Congratulations to the ladies who got the higher valued boxes.   Maybe next month will work out better for me.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine came in the mail . I am not sure how I feel about this . I got  Strivectin Volumizing Hand Cream 2oz  . This tiny thing of handcream that sells for about $27 dollars.  I see this brand in tj maxx and marshalls all the time and  it probably sells for half that.    I little sad my value is so low.  I will say open minded and try it.   Maybe its the best thing to ever happen to me    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     Congratulations to the ladies who got the higher valued boxes.   Maybe next month will work out better for me.

Volumizing Hand cream!?  To volumize your hands?!  That *is* weird!  

Ooo!

It's actually a really good product!  I just looked it up!  It gets pretty amazing reviews and Paula's Choice rates it a BEST!  (she rates my cloud cream that I got POOR...).  It's a best because it has really good ingredients in it (hyaluronic acid is fabulous for moisturizing)!  I wonder if you could use it on your face instead of your hands!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's all the same stuff, right?  It's a bummer about the value but your product has way better ingredients than mine.  I haven't opened mine because of it.  I'm debating what to do with it.  It may be worth a lot of money but it has nothing in it that does any good.  Yours, at least has hyaluronic acid, antioxidants, niacinamide and good moisturizing ingredients. 

I think I might be a little jealous.

From Paula's Choice review:

"It does a beautiful job moisturizing hands and the niacinamide-like NIA-114 ingredient it contains (listed as myristyl nicotinate) has some compelling research behind it. Beyond that, your hands will benefit from the emollient (and antioxidant-rich) oils this contains. Arbutin is also on hand to help lighten dark spots... That and the myristyl nicotinate should help lighten dark spots!'


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 7, 2014)

I had a similar experience trying to cancel my account. I received an AHAVA firming lotion valued at $42 (I think I remember that correctly), but I always see AHAVA products piled on the clearance shelf at ULTA so I wasn't impressed. I sent an email to customer service asking them to cancel my account on 3/27. The only response I got was an automated "we'll get back to you". I actually forgot about it until I got an email today about my answers to the survey they sent out:

Quote: I wanted to follow up to your responses to our BeautyDNA survey. I noticed that you mentioned you did not feel that the Ahava Firming Body Cream was not a good match for you, I'm sorry to hear that. I understand your concern about receiving a body firming cream when that is something you noted that you don't need. Our beauty experts looked into your profile and we have made a note so that you will not receive any body firming creams moving forward. Since you did specify that you wanted a body cream, the Ahava product will still meet your concerns and preferences but I suggest that you edit your profile if there were other things she didn't like about it.

If you would like additional attributes- such as scent and formulation we can help you fill out her profile accordingly. Please just let me know how we can assist you.

I responded to that email asking them again to cancel my account and they finally did. I'm kind of rubbed the wrong way by this kind of customer service (ignoring the request to cancel and then basically telling me that I should like that product anyway) so I'm glad I cancelled. I'm also irked that some people received way more valuable products or even two products (though I'm happy that some of you are getting your money's worth!).


----------



## eliu8108 (Apr 9, 2014)

My first box just arrived! I am so happy, I got the Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum! I had kind of hoped to get the Skyn Iceland but a Caudalie serum is even better since I used to use their SOS serum.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eliu8108* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first box just arrived! I am so happy, I got the Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum! I had kind of hoped to get the Skyn Iceland but a Caudalie serum is even better since I used to use their SOS serum.
How wonderful!  That is great stuff!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 9, 2014)

Apparently I did choose a "body" product even though I thought I missed that initial question. I couldn't be happier! (I have so many products for my face right now.)

I love how they give you the card explaining why they picked it and how it falls in line with your preferences. 





I'm excited to try this! Yay!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 9, 2014)

I love the card they send you too with all the info ...I think this sub is awesome


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Volumizing Hand cream!?  To volumize your hands?!  That *is* weird!  

Ooo!

It's actually a really good product!  I just looked it up!  It gets pretty amazing reviews and Paula's Choice rates it a BEST!  (she rates my cloud cream that I got POOR...).  It's a best because it has really good ingredients in it (hyaluronic acid is fabulous for moisturizing)!  I wonder if you could use it on your face instead of your hands!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's all the same stuff, right?  It's a bummer about the value but your product has way better ingredients than mine.  I haven't opened mine because of it.  I'm debating what to do with it.  It may be worth a lot of money but it has nothing in it that does any good.  Yours, at least has hyaluronic acid, antioxidants, niacinamide and good moisturizing ingredients. 

I think I might be a little jealous.

From Paula's Choice review:

"It does a beautiful job moisturizing hands and the niacinamide-like NIA-114 ingredient it contains (listed as myristyl nicotinate) has some compelling research behind it. Beyond that, your hands will benefit from the emollient (and antioxidant-rich) oils this contains. Arbutin is also on hand to help lighten dark spots... That and the myristyl nicotinate should 

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently I did choose a "body" product even though I thought I missed that initial question. I couldn't be happier! (I have so many products for my face right now.)

I love how they give you the card explaining why they picked it and how it falls in line with your preferences. 





I'm excited to try this! Yay!
I'm excited for you... it looks like a really great product!!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently I did choose a "body" product even though I thought I missed that initial question. I couldn't be happier! (I have so many products for my face right now.)

I love how they give you the card explaining why they picked it and how it falls in line with your preferences. 

I'm excited to try this! Yay!

First impressions: product texture, formulation, scent, absorption, etc., all coincide with my preferences!

Of course I've only used it twice so no news on whether it actually works on the dimples.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 11, 2014)

Mine should be here any day now!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 15, 2014)

Just wanted to update you all ... I think they did a wonderful job at picking my product. I am noticing results and am slightly scared that I'll be on the hook for a $75/month investment with this lotion!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm, I didn't even think about cancelling issues when I signed up.  I HATE having to call to cancel (Julep, Im looking at you).

Funny (or not, actually) that they won't get back to you about cancelling quickly.  I emailed them a question after I signed up and they emailed me back in ten minutes.  I was so impressed.

Thanks for sharing what happened.  Im going to pay attention now.
 I have called beauty dna a few times and they answered immediately the phone and were amazing.   I think they have great customer service  similar  to birchbox.  I talked to a lady and she sent me an extra item  for last month for no reason after we talked. I was beyond impressed.   If you have trouble canceling just call them


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoke to beauty DNA today and they say all the boxes will go out on april  29th.    for the month of may.   Really looking forward to my next box


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 23, 2014)

sparklesgirlxox said:


> Spoke to beauty DNA today and they say all the boxes will go out on april 29th. for the month of may. Really looking forward to my next box


Thank you for asking! I was wondering when we could expect our next shipment!


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 25, 2014)

I just signed up for this, I am excited to see what they send me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 25, 2014)

The shipments will be going out on Monday and Tuesday.   We could all have our new product by Friday !!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 25, 2014)

sparklesgirlxox said:


> The shipments will be going out on Monday and Tuesday.   We could all have our new product by Friday !!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! I can't wait to see what's next!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 26, 2014)

I got  mine while the site was down.

I chose face and got Murad Acne spot treameant, which I will never use and they also sent me Wen cleansing conditioner...which I actually like.

Even though this time wasn't a total hit for me, I'm not at all upset and I'm for sure going to stay subscribed. I love the little cards and I feel like they do actually pay attention to your profile as both items I received did meet my criteria. I'm super excited to see what the future holds.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 27, 2014)

Next one will be shipping soon!!  I can't wait to see what I'm getting!  I ended up not using the skyn iceland just  because it didn't have the ingredients I look for in a moisturizer (and because I seriously hate jars) but it wasn't hard to find someone who wanted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think we all know that subs will rarely be our perfect thing 100% of the time so I'm okay with it.  I'm continuing to subscribe and see what my next product will be!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Next one will be shipping soon!!  I can't wait to see what I'm getting!  I ended up not using the skyn iceland just  because it didn't have the ingredients I look for in a moisturizer (and because I seriously hate jars) but it wasn't hard to find someone who wanted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think we all know that subs will rarely be our perfect thing 100% of the time so I'm okay with it.  I'm continuing to subscribe and see what my next product will be!


Agreed; so far I love the customization they offer and the fact that the effort is there. Even if we don't end up loving the product in the end they are doing their homework and trying to make it work.


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 28, 2014)

Just got notice my package is on the way and should be here Wednesday. Can't wait.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 28, 2014)

YEA!!!!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 28, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Just got notice my package is on the way and should be here Wednesday. Can't wait.


Where are you seeing this? Did you get an email or is it online? I can't tell when I log into my account!


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 28, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Where are you seeing this? Did you get an email or is it online? I can't tell when I log into my account!


 I received an e-mail this morning with my tracking number.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 28, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I received an e-mail this morning with my tracking number.


 I  didn't get anything either   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 28, 2014)

sparklesgirlxox said:


> I  didn't get anything either   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me neither.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 29, 2014)

I haven't gotten a shipping email and my account says nothing regarding when I'll get anything else. I've been subbed since mid-March, so this will be my second box. I haven't been charged for the second one yet, though. I think this sub seems cool, but I do wish the communication was a teeny bit better. I get crap email every damn day from subs I've long cancelled. I do like occasional updates from the ones I do opt to continue paying for.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 29, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I haven't gotten a shipping email and my account says nothing regarding when I'll get anything else. I've been subbed since mid-March, so this will be my second box. I haven't been charged for the second one yet, though. I think this sub seems cool, but I do wish the communication was a teeny bit better. I get crap email every damn day from subs I've long cancelled. I do like occasional updates from the ones I do opt to continue paying for.


It would be nice if they had more options in the online account management so you could see when your order ships and so on. But this is still a really new service so hopefully that will improve.


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 30, 2014)

I received my package today. They sent me Kiehl's Skin Rescuer which retails for $40. I like it and am excited to try it. They did an excellent job finding a product to address my primary concerns (aging and redness). I will give it another couple of months and see how it goes.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 30, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I received my package today. They sent me Kiehl's Skin Rescuer which retails for $40. I like it and am excited to try it. They did an excellent job finding a product to address my primary concerns (aging and redness). I will give it another couple of months and see how it goes.


Nice product hope I get that would be very happy


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 30, 2014)

I agree that they need something letting us know when we will be charged/when our items will ship on the website.  I know they put most of their effort into the quiz on the website, but it would be very nice to add that information.


----------



## beach16sm (May 1, 2014)

I understand that there was a delay for this month however I still haven't even been billed yet. In an email that I sent because I was worried if I'd made myself a new subber because I had to change my payment method (this happened months ago with another sub), they replied back on the 22nd that it looked like mine was due to ship at the end of that week. Although, I'm impatient... I'm okay with waiting, if I only knew what to expect and right now, I'm totally confused as to whether this month will be the only delay and my start date will go back to my March sub start date for May or will it stay at the April "delayed" date...... If that's the case, I will end up either being billed twice in one month or having to miss a month, I'm not overly crazy about that.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 1, 2014)

Just signed up for this! Actually I signed up a while ago, but just now gave my payment info and fulled out the survey. The only things I wanted to change about the survey are 1) I don't care whether my products tingle or not but they made me pick like or dislike, and 2) it needs better navigation than just previous/next buttons the whole way through.  I was pleased that I could say yes to acid exfoliation and on a different page specify yes to BHAs and no to AHAs.

My first product is going to be a body product.


----------



## Boadicea (May 1, 2014)

My box was late too, so I called them and left a message. Then I followed up with an email when they didn't call me back, and they immediately called me and said they must have had an issue with their phone system because they didn't see that I called. They also said there had been a problem or something with their system over the weekend because they had had so many new people join the subscription. After I emailed they sent tracking info the next day, and my box is scheduled to arrive today. I was also able to reset my ship date to mid month rather than late month over the phone. So my recommendation is call if your box is late, leave a message, then follow up with email saying you called and they should get back to you. At least it worked for me. I'm excited to see what I get today but I am a little bummed about the lateness.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 1, 2014)

You should just call them I think


----------



## Boadicea (May 1, 2014)

Wanted to update, even though my package was late I got an AWESOME product perfect for me. Very very happy with this subscription. I got Dr. Brandt's Laser A-Peel System (normally $78)


----------



## LadyManah (May 1, 2014)

Does Beauty DNA ship USPS, or another method? I'm curious about this service but was wondering how they ship!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 1, 2014)

Mine has shipped  ( doing happy dance )


----------



## shabs (May 1, 2014)

My April box was shipped UPS Surepost from FL and took 7 days to get to CA. Hope that helps.



LadyManah said:


> Does Beauty DNA ship USPS, or another method? I'm curious about this service but was wondering how they ship!


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 1, 2014)

I cancelled. Well I tried to cancel... Haven't heard from them yet. Took someone's advice and gave it another shot but they sent me a H2O product I've seen at Marshall's and wen conditioner &amp; said together it's worth $28. Ummm... I would rather take my $25 and buy something more substantial.


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

Hmm... I don't think I've even been charged yet and I definitely havent gotten a shipping notice.  I'll have to check.  I know they did say  on Facebook that they were shipping a week late (so if you signed up on April 21, they weren't shipping till April 28, that kind of thing).  If they don't actually charge until they ship, I *like* that!  Not like Glossybox who takes your money and runs! LOL 

Still... I'm gonna see what's up and maybe send them a message.


----------



## aycunni (May 2, 2014)

I emailed customer service to see when I would receive my second box. It took a few days to get a response, but I was told that the boxes ship out every month on the day of your first product matching. So since I was first matched on April 18th, my next product match will be May 19th. This may explain why there is so much inconsistency in the shipping dates and notifications. I also requested just receiving facial skincare products, since I don't have an interest in receiving body and hair products. I don't know if my request has really gone though, but they said it would be been taken into account. 

For those interested in products, I received the Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum ($78). I wanted a serum, so I basically marked everything else as a "don't want" and emphasized antioxidants and vitamin C and E. I suppose it has a fruity scent and natural ingredients too. 

Hope this helps! This is my first post, but I've learned a lot from you ladies! Thank you!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 2, 2014)

aycunni said:


> I emailed customer service to see when I would receive my second box. It took a few days to get a response, but I was told that the boxes ship out every month on the day of your first product matching. So since I was first matched on April 18th, my next product match will be May 19th. This may explain why there is so much inconsistency in the shipping dates and notifications. I also requested just receiving facial skincare products, since I don't have an interest in receiving body and hair products. I don't know if my request has really gone though, but they said it would be been taken into account.
> 
> For those interested in products, I received the Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum ($78). I wanted a serum, so I basically marked everything else as a "don't want" and emphasized antioxidants and vitamin C and E. I suppose it has a fruity scent and natural ingredients too.
> 
> Hope this helps! This is my first post, but I've learned a lot from you ladies! Thank you!


That's good to know! My first shipment was on the 2nd of the month so I'm hoping to get confirmation soon!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 3, 2014)

My first box shipped yesterday! The shipping notification went to my spam folder for some reason.

I'm so excited to find out what I got! As long as it's something that's right for me, I don't really care if it's a $20 value or $75 value. For me part of the value of the subscription is just getting a very specific/personalized product recommendation.

It's weird to be on a subscription where spoilers are impossible because it's so custom. Does anyone know how many subscribers BeautyDNA has, or how long they're going to be in beta, or what they even mean by "beta"? How long has BeautyDNA even been around, are they affiliated with any brands or companies? I haven't found many people who know about it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 3, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> My first box shipped yesterday! The shipping notification went to my spam folder for some reason.
> 
> I'm so excited to find out what I got! As long as it's something that's right for me, I don't really care if it's a $20 value or $75 value. For me part of the value of the subscription is just getting a very specific/personalized product recommendation.
> 
> It's weird to be on a subscription where spoilers are impossible because it's so custom. Does anyone know how many subscribers BeautyDNA has, or how long they're going to be in beta, or what they even mean by "beta"? How long has BeautyDNA even been around, are they affiliated with any brands or companies? I haven't found many people who know about it.


I read somewhere 300


----------



## Saffyra (May 4, 2014)

Yay, mine shipped!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 5, 2014)

Box just came I got  Peter Thomas Roth  Laser free resurfacer   selling now on Sephora for   $75 dollars.   I am very happy. Great value and  matched for me  !!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 5, 2014)

I can't wait for my shipping notice!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 5, 2014)

I want my box to ship!  At least I have been charged, so I know it is coming!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiffanys (May 6, 2014)

I got my box today.  I got a hair and body product.  The body product is a "bonus" product. 

Hair:  Wen Winter Vanilla Mint Cleansing Conditioner.  Retails for $18.  I'll try it.

Body:  Kiehl's Aromatic Blends:  Nashi Blossom and Pink Grapefruit Hand and Body Lotion.  Retails for $26.  This being in the box irritates me.  It is formulated with Shea Butter which I am allergic to (get awful hives) so I specifically put in my survey to avoid Shea butter and in the pamphlet about the hair product, it says it's a perfect match because it doesn't contain shea butter!

I hope everyone else loves their products this month!


----------



## Saffyra (May 6, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> I got my box today.  I got a hair and body product.  The body product is a "bonus" product.
> 
> Hair:  Wen Winter Vanilla Mint Cleansing Conditioner.  Retails for $18.  I'll try it.
> 
> ...


I would DEFINITELY email them about that.  I'm sure they'll send a replacement product since that is totally their fault!


----------



## Boadicea (May 6, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> I got my box today.  I got a hair and body product.  The body product is a "bonus" product.
> 
> Hair:  Wen Winter Vanilla Mint Cleansing Conditioner.  Retails for $18.  I'll try it.
> 
> ...


The have pretty good email customer service. Point out the mistake to their team and I'm sure they will send you a better product!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 6, 2014)

Just got mine--no shipping e-mail, so I was surprised. I received Lina Hanson Global Body Serum, a $63.00 value. It is completely made of nurishing oils, most of which are organic and smells like an orange creamcicle! As I am allergic to most creams and lotions, this seems perfect for me!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 6, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> I got my box today.  I got a hair and body product.  The body product is a "bonus" product.
> 
> Hair:  Wen Winter Vanilla Mint Cleansing Conditioner.  Retails for $18.  I'll try it.
> 
> ...


I had an issue with my first box the product irritated me . I called them and they happily sent me a totally new product telling me to also keep the old one.  When I got the replacement product there was an extra product in it too as a gift.   They sent me all this in 2 days . Then I got a follow up call asking me how it worked out. I  was so impressed. You need to call them


----------



## amygab1126 (May 6, 2014)

I got Clark's Botanicals Anti-Puff Eye Cream. It retails for $87, so that's pretty awesome. It's exactly one of the types of products I said I'd like, and it contains ingredients I specified. It's a big bottle (for an eye cream) that looks like it'll last awhile, too. I'm really satisfied.


----------



## Saffyra (May 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Just got mine--no shipping e-mail, so I was surprised. I received Lina Hanson Global Body Serum, a $63.00 value. It is completely made of nurishing oils, most of which are organic and smells like an orange creamcicle! As I am allergic to most creams and lotions, this seems perfect for me!


I found my shipping email in my Spam folder while looking for something else.  I don't know why it goes there when I get the other ones!


----------



## beach16sm (May 6, 2014)

I called last Thursday and it seems that a glitch had hit my sub, as well as some others that had caused it to show when the next one was due to go out however it skipped over us when it came time for the "matching" and such, which is why I hadn't been billed yet.  Super nice customer service, she offered me the chance to skip this one or the body product since I'm going to be billed for two months worth in a matter of a couple of weeks. I declined the offer because I was just way too excited for my next product and also because I'm super curious about my upcoming matches. I'm glad for the warning so I could make sure there's enough in the account at that time.

So it looks like my box arrived at my post office around Noon and it's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I'm nervous because it's a hair item and the shipping was only 1.2 lbs.


----------



## Saffyra (May 6, 2014)

I think I'm going to cancel after this month (even though I haven't received my item for this month).

I might be weird but I really prefer sample sized items!  I'm finding that I just don't go through a full size item fast enough.  Especially when I have new, fun samples to try still rolling in from other subs.

I do think it's really fun to get something matched to your specifications but I have so many things already to try.  Plus I really only want skincare and I'm pretty sure my next product is a body product.  I'm probably in the minority but I hardly ever use anything other than hand lotion.  I never slather my legs in lotion and even I know you can't get rid of cellulite with a cream!  Stretch marks, yes, but cellulite... Not so much.

My product will be here Saturday and after I get it I may change my tune  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiffanys (May 8, 2014)

I contacted customer service yesterday about the body lotion I received that is formulated with Shea Butter (which I'm allergic to).  I have not heard back.  I am feeling a bit blah about this subscription.  I know it's in Beta so expect some hiccups for sure in terms of the product matching software actually working.  I would expect better customer service though in terms of responsiveness to issues.  I'll let you guys know if I end up getting any traction with customer service.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 8, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> I contacted customer service yesterday about the body lotion I received that is formulated with Shea Butter (which I'm allergic to).  I have not heard back.  I am feeling a bit blah about this subscription.  I know it's in Beta so expect some hiccups for sure in terms of the product matching software actually working.  I would expect better customer service though in terms of responsiveness to issues.  I'll let you guys know if I end up getting any traction with customer service.


Why dont you call them when I did they answered the  phone right away


----------



## Saffyra (May 9, 2014)

I got my product today!  It's emerginC Scientific Naturals Ginger Lime Sugar Scrub.  It's a body product.  I'm actually totally happy with this!  It's worth $45 and I'll totally use it.

I still cancelled.  I just can't use full size products fast enough.  I only have one face and I have a lot of other samplygoodness to try.


----------



## chachithegreat (May 12, 2014)

I got my first box and it contained Macadamia Healing Oil Treatment. It's ok, but I don't like it as much as Moroccan Oil. A little disappointed.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 13, 2014)

I received my first box, and I got June Jacobs Intensive Age Defying Body Emulsion ($75) for my body product. I'm unfamiliar with this brand and the idea of a "body emulsion". Turns out that it's spa-speak for "lotion that will make you smell like a dreamsicle. Like a fancy, silky-smooth orange dreamsicle. But in a good way!" I don't love it; I won't be repurchasing this $75 lotion. But I do like it, and I'll use it all, and I'll keep my subscription.


----------



## amygab1126 (May 13, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I received my first box, and I got June Jacobs Intensive Age Defying Body Emulsion ($75) for my body product. I'm unfamiliar with this brand and the idea of a "body emulsion". Turns out that it's spa-speak for "lotion that will make you smell like a dreamsicle. Like a fancy, silky-smooth orange dreamsicle. But in a good way!" I don't love it; I won't be repurchasing this $75 lotion. But I do like it, and I'll use it all, and I'll keep my subscription.


So the primary draw is the fragrance? That's the main benefit they say it has? I wouldn't be thrilled. Most beauty product junkies (like us) wear perfume anyway. Hopefully for $75 it has more beauty benefits than fragrance.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 13, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> So the primary draw is the fragrance? That's the main benefit they say it has? I wouldn't be thrilled. Most beauty product junkies (like us) wear perfume anyway. Hopefully for $75 it has more beauty benefits than fragrance.


Not at all. In fact I don't think June Jacobs or BeautyDNA specifically mention the fragrance. Obviously, based on the name, the age-defying-ness is one of its biggest draws. Also obviously, I can't speak to its anti-aging efficacy since I haven't used it for very long. The product name in my post is actually a link, so you can read about the product. I didn't think it was necessary to walk you through my entire _very _picky profile and explain exactly why they chose this for me. 

The thing that I noticed in my two (so far) uses is that it's very effective at moisturizing and it smells like orange, only sweeter. I am not blown away by the product, but I am both pleased and satisfied.


----------



## tiffanys (May 14, 2014)

To follow up on the body product which I received the had Shea Butter in it (which I'm allergic to), I contacted Beauty DNA 3 times and each time was told "we'll get back to you tomorrow" which was fine by me.  I get they're in Beta and have kinks to work out... they never have contacted me to tell me their resolution, however, I logged into UPS My Choice today and have a Beauty DNA package on the way with an estimated delivery of Friday.  It's 0.5 pounds.  I assume this is a replacement body product because it's so early in the month.  I will let you guys know what I receive and whether it fits my profile.  I think it's odd they didn't follow up in terms of communicating to me they sent a package, but again, I'm sure they are working out their fulfillment and logistics and marketing and communication kinks...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 14, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> To follow up on the body product which I received the had Shea Butter in it (which I'm allergic to), I contacted Beauty DNA 3 times and each time was told "we'll get back to you tomorrow" which was fine by me.  I get they're in Beta and have kinks to work out... they never have contacted me to tell me their resolution, however, I logged into UPS My Choice today and have a Beauty DNA package on the way with an estimated delivery of Friday.  It's 0.5 pounds.  I assume this is a replacement body product because it's so early in the month.  I will let you guys know what I receive and whether it fits my profile.  I think it's odd they didn't follow up in terms of communicating to me they sent a package, but again, I'm sure they are working out their fulfillment and logistics and marketing and communication kinks...


wait and see they sent me 2 products  for free when I didn't like one.  So  I think they are doing a good job. Hoperfully you will like what they sent  .


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 14, 2014)

Just received mine! Can't figure out how to add pictures to posts in this new interface though?

I received Eau Thermale Avene Cleanance Masque as my product with a bonus of Joico Super Shine Glossing Polish. Excited to try them both!


----------



## eliu8108 (May 15, 2014)

Received mine today! I got the Clark's Botanicals Anti-Puff Eye Cream, can't wait to try it. I've really been needing a good one to help with my dark circles and sometimes puffiness.

I really enjoy the cards they send with each item. It's nice that it points out what's in it, what's not, and how it matches to my profile.


----------



## tiffanys (May 16, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> To follow up on the body product which I received the had Shea Butter in it (which I'm allergic to), I contacted Beauty DNA 3 times and each time was told "we'll get back to you tomorrow" which was fine by me.  I get they're in Beta and have kinks to work out... they never have contacted me to tell me their resolution, however, I logged into UPS My Choice today and have a Beauty DNA package on the way with an estimated delivery of Friday.  It's 0.5 pounds.  I assume this is a replacement body product because it's so early in the month.  I will let you guys know what I receive and whether it fits my profile.  I think it's odd they didn't follow up in terms of communicating to me they sent a package, but again, I'm sure they are working out their fulfillment and logistics and marketing and communication kinks...


OK... so... I received my replacement body product today and it's a different body lotion formulated with Shea Butter!  Here's a link to the product:

http://www.aveneusa.com/hydrance-optimale-rich-hydrating-cream

The third bullet states "Shea butter creates a rich seal of protection on the skin".  The pamphlet from Beauty DNA didn't mention Shea Butter but I have such a horrible reaction to it, I read the ingredients and noticed it right away.  I'm a bit disappointed.   

Edit:  I just re-read the pamphlet.  This is actually a face lotion, not a body lotion, and it does mention Shea Butter.  I assumed it was a body lotion.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 16, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> OK... so... I received my replacement body product today and it's a different body lotion formulated with Shea Butter!  Here's a link to the product:
> 
> http://www.aveneusa.com/hydrance-optimale-rich-hydrating-cream
> 
> ...


That doesn't shock me that they didn't get it right.   I have been getting items from them for months and I get migranes from scented products. They have only sent me scented products. Even when they replaced the ones I complained about they were also heavily scented. I really don't understand them  doing this . So what I did was I canceled them this month.  I have been using the scented products  no migranes from them but they should be able to get things right.


----------



## tiffanys (May 16, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> That doesn't shock me that they didn't get it right.   I have been getting items from them for months and I get migranes from scented products. They have only sent me scented products. Even when they replaced the ones I complained about they were also heavily scented. I really don't understand them  doing this . So what I did was I canceled them this month.  I have been using the scented products  no migranes from them but they should be able to get things right.


I really like the concept, but the execution just isn't there yet (at least in my case).  I may cancel as well.  I was hoping to be exposed to new products, but getting back to back products that don't work for me is disappointing when their differentiator is their "matching" system.


----------



## Saffyra (May 24, 2014)

I'm thinking that their algorithms need some tweaking.  It sounds like they are trying to get the most matches and instead of focusing on heavier weighted, more important items (like allergies), its picking the less important qualifiers (like wanting a thick cream over a gel type of thing).

We are all used to getting things we can't use in subscription boxes (its a mystery!) but when its a box specifically catering to your needs, it should be getting it right and avoid things you are allergic to and/or hate!

I hope they get it figured out because I think they've got a great service.


----------



## amygab1126 (May 29, 2014)

I just got my 3rd package. It's Phytomer SeaTonic Stretch Mark Reducing Cream. It retails for between $56 and $66, so that's cool. And it's absolutely something I'll use. I continue to be really happy with the level of personalization this sub provides.


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

I am afraid to try this box only because of what I have read and seen about it.  I like the idea that it matches you to a full size item that most likely you will enjoy.  I just like the idea of a beauty box with a few products to try out.  I think I will continue to watch this box and see if I would really, really like it, hehe


----------



## celiajuno (May 29, 2014)

My second item is on its way. I received a skin care item last month so I guess it will be hair or body this month. Can't wait to see.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 29, 2014)

My third item came today! Vie Collection Laser Light Concentrate Dark Spot Correction worth $85. It seems a perfect match for me.


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been with beautydna for 3 months and it's by far my favorite beauty sub-I've tried them all. I like that it's a low monthly commitment and I receive a full size item, or two! My first month was a mask that retailed for $75, second month hairspray and a cellulite cream, and this month a $65 moisturizer. Retail values aside(tho I like the high retail values) I feel that the products were carefully selected for me.

I'm curius how they will continue to match me to new items, but u am always updating my beauty profile, so maybe that helps. I swear that everytime I update it, they send me something new specific to what I updated.

Like last month I changed my profile to show that I would like a really good moisturizer, and that's what I got this month.

I subscribe to a fashion publication called women's west daily and they were featured in it last week, which is really great for them. I serially canceled Blusj beauty and glossybox I lieu of beautydna. I may also slow down on my memebox skincare purchases since I end up listing most of those for trade anyway...


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 3, 2014)

My second item came today. It is Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream. I am a little sad because I have already tried this product and it does not work for me. I was hoping that since I got skin care last month I would get a hair or body product this month. I think I am going to cancel. Last month's product didn't work out and I have a lot of product left. I think for me it is better to stick with Brichbox and Sample Society that give me smaller sizes that I don't feel bad for throwing out if the product doesn't work.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 8, 2014)

My first box was shipped on May 2, so I assumed my second box would have shipped by now. I haven't gotten any notice, and my card hasn't been charged yet either. The FAQ on the website says it's monthly based on whenever you fill out your profile. Have your boxes been pretty much on time? (I'm asking anyone)


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Jun 8, 2014)

yes, mine are always on time. BUT i wasn't getting the shipping emails or anything from beautyDNA. I was getting really confused because I'd be a few days past my shipping date, so I wrote BeautyDNA and my items had shipped a few days prior. There's some sort of issue where I don't get the shipping emails.

That being said, the products are always on time based when I subscribed. I am going on month 4 and still loving this sub!


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 12, 2014)

I had cancelled my account mid-May and received a response back saying my account was cancelled with them, effective immediately. This morning, I checked my bank account and I see a $25 charge from BeautyDNA. I really hope they don't make this any more difficult than it has to be.


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 12, 2014)

I signed up at the very begining of april, got my first items and was quite pleased. Then may came...and I got nothing. They didn't charge my account or send me anything. So I called at the end of May and cancelled, they sent an email confirming my cancellation. Sure as shit...they very next day I was charged for my May box.

I hope it was just because they couldn't stop the processing and I won't be charged in June. I only cancelled because they didn't send me anything, and after thinking about it I decided I needed to cut down on my beauty subs.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 12, 2014)

I just cancelled, hopefully everything will go well.  Although I liked the three items I received, I find that I would rather buy a memebox than get one item from Beauty DNA.  Bring on the strange Korean products!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 12, 2014)

I emailed them and on Monday they confirmed that my box should ship this week, and should be sent 5-7 days after my monthly anniversary date... which means that it should have shipped between the 4th and the 6th of the month. It has not shipped yet.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 13, 2014)

I am SERIOUSLY impressed with this company's CS department. A lady named Whitney emailed me because I totally did not know how to answer one page about ingredients.. I don't know much at all about the fruit acids, natural exfoliants, etc.

I read enough from the " Paula's Choice" website and literature to be scared to death that I would have red, peeling, oozing skin from them- as Paula's products seem to have those properties, similar to a physician- prepared strength chemical peel or laser peel.

So, Whitney called me and we discussed what I want for my skin. I indicated that I live in the desert, it's always hot, dry and the wind is always blowing little bits of dirt into the skin of all of us. Turns out she is from the general area so knew exactly what I meant. I told her that I need soothing, healing products, not things which inflame and irritate, not even briefly. She was extremely informed and up to date on hydration vs. exfoliaiton. It's really a matter of choice when one has many adverse environmental factors to contend with which are abrasive in their own right.

So, yesterday I received my first product with a personalized letter from Whitney. Beauty DNA sent me a really lovely face serum- *Eau Thermale Avene' Serenage'*.

I love serums, so I am thrilled to have this product. I've looked it up and the retail value is over $50. It's also not a brand that I've seen discounted, more of a spa brand. 

I hope everyone who is thinking about joining this but might have reservations about some of their very unusual pages of questions will contact them with any questions you have. They reached out to me first, or I would have emailed them about my need for protective products. Not that I want to hold on to dead skin, but sensitive skin doesn't react well to most products which temporarily chemically debride the skin.


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 13, 2014)

Even though I cancelled my sub, I still think this is a really great one. I don't consider my experience "bad" at all. I may even resubscribe in the future.

For anyone who is considering it, I think you should definitely try it out. It doesn't matter how great it is, there's always going to be at least one person who has a terrible experience because sometimes shit just happens and you just can't please everyone. This is still a new company, and they are still working out some kinks.

What Whitney did for GirlyGirlie is above and beyond. Companies who have employees like that are exactly the kind of companies I want to give my money to....and tell all of my friends about.


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 13, 2014)

I just got charged again today, dammit.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 13, 2014)

Whitney responded back to my email about getting charged despite cancelling a month ago, and she said they would refund me right away and "try to hold back the product that was matched" to me.

They really respond back quickly, which I appreciate, but I'm pretty miffed that I was charged a month after I cancelled.


----------



## tiffanys (Jun 13, 2014)

I realized today I never got a May shipment.  I got a product in May that was supposed to replace an April Product that didn't work for me (sadly, the replacement product didn't work either).  I never did get a May product.  I didn't get charged.  I didn't cancel... seems odd.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 13, 2014)

And I just received a shipping notice. Not sure what is going on!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 13, 2014)

I got a shipping notice today, and according to the tracking it actually shipped yesterday.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 14, 2014)

Whoa!!!  They sent me a free gift!!  With a thank you note for participating in their program!  I had NO idea!

Its an It cosmetics Heavenly Luxe Powder Brush!!!

I think Im in love!


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 15, 2014)

So I emailed back, Whitney responded apologizing and said they'd refund me right away....then I got a shipping notification. I don't know what I'm supposed to do now...refuse the package?

At least they're prompt with responses.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Whoa!!!  They sent me a free gift!!  With a thank you note for participating in their program!  I had NO idea!
> 
> Its an It cosmetics Heavenly Luxe Powder Brush!!!
> 
> I think Im in love!


Yeah! I saw that on your blog. I signed up to see how it is. I'm curious on what product they'll pick out for me.

Do they allow you to leave feedback on what you got? Like if you don't like the brand or you had a bad reaction, things like that so they'll know for next time?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 15, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Yeah! I saw that on your blog. I signed up to see how it is. I'm curious on what product they'll pick out for me.
> 
> Do they allow you to leave feedback on what you got? Like if you don't like the brand or you had a bad reaction, things like that so they'll know for next time?


Yes, you will get an email with a survey for you to take where you can say exactly what you like or don't like in comments plus a few multiple choice type questions.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 16, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> So I emailed back, Whitney responded apologizing and said they'd refund me right away....then I got a shipping notification. I don't know what I'm supposed to do now...refuse the package?
> 
> At least they're prompt with responses.


This exact thing just happened to me too!! I emailed about it again and she said I am being refunded and they will "try to hold back the shipment". However, if I do receive it, they will not charge me.


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 16, 2014)

eliu8108 said:


> This exact thing just happened to me too!! I emailed about it again and she said I am being refunded and they will "try to hold back the shipment". However, if I do receive it, they will not charge me.


This is riduculous. I'm trying not to be irritated because their CS has been super nice. But they're delivering my package today. And I don't know what I'm supposed to do with it. Obviously I don't expect a refund when I received an item, but I have tried to cancel this twice now.

They never even sent me anything in May until I tried to cancel my subscription.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 16, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> This is riduculous. I'm trying not to be irritated because their CS has been super nice. But they're delivering my package today. And I don't know what I'm supposed to do with it. Obviously I don't expect a refund when I received an item, but I have tried to cancel this twice now.
> 
> They never even sent me anything in May until I tried to cancel my subscription.


You're nicer than me then! I am still expecting a refund whether or not they are able to stop delivery. When my account's been "cancelled" for at least a month, I don't think I should be held financially responsible, and UPS can pick up the product if they want it back. It's a shame because CS is really kind and responsive.


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jun 17, 2014)

I just signed up tonight and selected skincare as my first! After reading some reviews online about Beauty DNA, I have to say I am very excited   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiffanys (Jun 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Whoa!!!  They sent me a free gift!!  With a thank you note for participating in their program!  I had NO idea!
> 
> Its an It cosmetics Heavenly Luxe Powder Brush!!!
> 
> I think Im in love!


I got the exact same item today (with the thank you note).


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 20, 2014)

Me too!! Thrilled and a little in love with the brush---want more!!!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 21, 2014)

My second box arrived! 

I got AHAVA Time to Smooth Age Control Even Tone Broad Spectrum Moisturizer SPF 20 ($60 value). I had tried an AHAVA product earlier this week and was bummed out because it smells like feet. Luckily this smells fine. Not great, but fine. No complaints. I wear an SPF15 lotion on my face every day without fail, so I was prepared to get a lot of use out of this. Unfortunately when I wore it today, it irritated my eyes (the scent maybe?) and they stayed slightly red all day long. Like it's been 12 hours and they still feel kind of irritated now. It also stayed greasy and shiny for a really long time, and I was even kind of stingy with it compared to the amount of sunscreen that I usually put on. Such a disappointment, because on paper this should have been a great match. I'm not even sure which options/preferences I should tweak.


----------



## chachithegreat (Jun 21, 2014)

I received Ahava firming body cream for my latest shipment. The product type is something that I definitely am interested in, but I have not been particularly impressed by Ahava in the past. I will give it a shot and see how it works, though!


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 21, 2014)

I got charged....again. This is the 4th time I've emailed them about cancelling my subscription.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 21, 2014)

When do they ship out? I signed up last week and was charged last week, but I have received no further communication from them.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 21, 2014)

Deareux said:


> When do they ship out? I signed up last week and was charged last week, but I have received no further communication from them.


I went back and looked and it took a week from when I signed up to get a shipping notice.  You've heard nothing?! Not even a Welcome to BeautyDNA email? Hmm...


----------



## Deareux (Jun 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I went back and looked and it took a week from when I signed up to get a shipping notice.  You've heard nothing?! Not even a Welcome to BeautyDNA email? Hmm...


I've gotten a welcome email, but that's it. Nothing about when my product will ship or anything.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

I just signed up for this because I want to give it a shot. I'm very interested at how much customization there is and how everyone gets a different box at different times. I feel like it's less about sending me stuff that companies give to them, and more about truly getting a product that is right for me.

Even so, the fact that people are having issues cancelling is worrisome to me. I used my debit card to get this subscription because I didn't really think much of it (I have friends that get this sub and it was highly recommended) but now I'm nervous if I don't like it that they'll keep charging me forever lol... I guess we'll see!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Whoa!!!  They sent me a free gift!!  With a thank you note for participating in their program!  I had NO idea!
> 
> Its an It cosmetics Heavenly Luxe Powder Brush!!!
> 
> I think Im in love!


I got one today too! It's such a nice brush (https://www.itcosmetics.com/heavenly-luxe-powder-brush), and something that I actually needed. Now I don't feel so sad about the irritating AHAVA sunscreen I got. Srsly, the brush is a much better face product for me.


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just signed up for this because I want to give it a shot. I'm very interested at how much customization there is and how everyone gets a different box at different times. I feel like it's less about sending me stuff that companies give to them, and more about truly getting a product that is right for me.
> 
> Even so, the fact that people are having issues cancelling is worrisome to me. I used my debit card to get this subscription because I didn't really think much of it (I have friends that get this sub and it was highly recommended) but now I'm nervous if I don't like it that they'll keep charging me forever lol... I guess we'll see!


They honestly have really great customer service. I think my cancellation problem may have been taken care of. I ended up getting a refund AND a free match last time. $65 skynn iceland moisturizer for free. I even offered to send it back, but they insisted I keep it.


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh yeah, and I got an IT cosmetics heavenly luxe powder brush for filling out a survey.


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jun 26, 2014)

I got my first Beauty DNA box today and I am quite thrilled. I actually believe the product they sent was exactly what I needed for the skin issues I've been having. It's called Drunk Elephant C-Firma Day Serum. It has an $80 retail value and the reviews of it on their site are 5-star. My skin is so much softer after only one use!!


----------



## Deareux (Jun 26, 2014)

My tracking says that my first box will be here tomorrow! I'm itching with anticipation.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

Deareux said:


> My tracking says that my first box will be here tomorrow! I'm itching with anticipation.


How long did it take for you to get tracking? I know I only joined up yesterday but it feels like it's been days! I have NO patience!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 27, 2014)

MissCrimson said:


> I got my first Beauty DNA box today and I am quite thrilled. I actually believe the product they sent was exactly what I needed for the skin issues I've been having. It's called Drunk Elephant C-Firma Day Serum. It has an $80 retail value and the reviews of it on their site are 5-star. My skin is so much softer after only one use!!


HA HA HA. As an Alabama football fan, " Drunk Elephant" is the funniest product name I've ever heard. Love it!!


----------



## amygab1126 (Jun 27, 2014)

I received the awesome free IT Cosmetics brush that the others got last week (I already have two from other subs, but certainly appreciate another!), and I got my fourth package yesterday. I got Dr. Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner blackhead extractor. It retails at $45. I'm not super-thrilled, because I've never liked a Dr. Brandt product (in fact, I've been using the Pores No More cleanser for a month and have seriously NEVER had so many painful zits at one time). However, based on my profile, the product they sent fits what I want to an absolute T. So, I really can't complain. I'll try it.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> How long did it take for you to get tracking? I know I only joined up yesterday but it feels like it's been days! I have NO patience!


It was a little over a week before I got my tracking. 

I got Sundari Neem and Green Tea Cleansing Mask. It fit my profile to a T


----------



## LooseSeal (Jun 28, 2014)

Argh! I unsubscribed from BeautyDNA months ago (which required two rounds of emails to get them to follow through) and now they're sending me product surveys from a DoNotReply address with no unsubscribe link. I got a response from CS to my request to be taken off their lists yesterday saying she had deleted my address but would also like me to take the survey (um, no thanks please stop bothering me). Today I got another survey email. WTF? This is so unprofessional and shady. They seem to be making it intentionally difficult to unsubscribe from their service and their mailings. I guess I'm glad I'm not still getting billed like others in this thread, but this company needs to get it together!


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 1, 2014)

I am envious of all of you who got the It Cosmetics brush, I have been wanting one of those. Maybe I should have stuck it out one more month.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 1, 2014)

Do they send out thorough "So, what do you think?" surveys about your products every month, or just the first one? I have a lot to say about this current product, and I don't know if I should email them or wait for a survey on it.


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 2, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Do they send out thorough "So, what do you think?" surveys about your products every month, or just the first one? I have a lot to say about this current product, and I don't know if I should email them or wait for a survey on it.


I've gotten a survey for every product except the free makeup brush.


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 2, 2014)

I got a BeautyDNA package today.  It contained a skin product.  I got SmartSkin A17 Anti-Aging Night Cream.  I have not heard of this company.  The Product is made in the USA and seems to fit my profile based on the included write up about benefits and why they chose it for me.  I am excited to try it, and as an added bonus I am about out of my H20+ Night Cream so this is also perfect timing for me.

Here's a link to the product for those interested:

http://smartskin.net/products/a17-anti-aging-night-cream.html


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 3, 2014)

I got my very first BeautyDNA box today and I've got to say, I'm SUPER impressed.

During the survey, I chose to get a Harcare product in my first box because I have a TON of skincare items right now that I want to get through.  Not only did they send me a product that is perfect for me, but they also sent me a bonus product that is also perfection! Couldn't be happier with this service!


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 4, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG...I don't have the package yet but I got a quick photo of what was in the package sent to me...and it looks like I got a serum and a quick check on google shows the retail value as $102! And it has good reviews - its from a company I haven't heard off PCA skin but I am excited...I love serums and I love the value!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 5, 2014)

More shipping weirdness:

My third item shipped on July 3, so idkwtf was going on in June. It's nice that my box shipped right on time this month. They never sent any survey or feedback request for last month. I don't think they will, considering they've (probably?) sent July's product. I sent them a long email with my feedback/disappointment from June, as well as appreciation for the surprise brush. 

Anyway, I've been checking the tracking obsessively, as I do. It initiated,departed,arrived,departed,arrived within Florida. The next leg takes like 4 days before it updates, because it's going nonstop from FL to CA, so I wasn't going to check the tracking again until Monday. 

I just checked it now, for no reason. All the tracking info is gone! It says a label has been printed and is ready for pickup from UPS. WTF? I've never seen this happen. I don't mean with BeautyDNA, I mean in all of my experiences with packages that are able to be tracked, I have never seen a tracking history vanish and reset to unshipped. Have you?


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 5, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> More shipping weirdness:
> 
> My third item shipped on July 3, so idkwtf was going on in June. It's nice that my box shipped right on time this month. They never sent any survey or feedback request for last month. I don't think they will, considering they've (probably?) sent July's product. I sent them a long email with my feedback/disappointment from June, as well as appreciation for the surprise brush.
> 
> ...


Do they actually ship DHL?

I just got it with the Nina Garcia box, but it is really shipped DHL and the DHL site says ready to transport to USPS, so the postal service just received the electronic shipping info, which changed the status. I know, it's weird.

Try tracking it here to see:

http://webtrack.dhlglobalmail.com/?mobile=&amp;trackingnumber=


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 5, 2014)

I noticed that there's no real rhyme or reason to their shipping dates. I believe it's supposed to go according to when you signed up, but it was just all willy nilly for me. I got one in April, none in May, and then 2 in June...after I tried to cancel. I just got one of those survey things for the first box I received in June. So those don't come in a timely manner either.


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Jul 5, 2014)

I have been a member since they started and my items always shipped between the 23rd-25th. This month I hadn't even been charged by the 28th so I sent them an email. I guess they were having a hard time finding me a match because of my profile. I asked them to elaborate a bit and was told that my fragrance preferences were extremely limiting. I guess they are working on that aspect of the questionnaire. I don't mind fragrance, I just like natural ones and that's not really a question on the survey. So I opened my profile a bit and my match was mailed the next day.

I also do not get the shipping notifications! I looked about a month back and found that one went to my junk email. So check in there for them. And as far as the surveys go, I just received a survey for my second product a few weeks ago...and I am on my 4th product. I think they want to give you at least a month with the product before you review...that's what I am assuming at least. I still think they have a few kinks to work out but at least their customer service is good.


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jul 10, 2014)

I got a shipping notification but I've not gotten the survey yet. Last month was my first product. It was shipped the 20th and received the 26th. I became a member on the 17th.

It makes me wonder though... it took 6 days to arrive to me yet I was charge state tax since they operate from NY as well as FL. Why didn't they just ship it from NY?


----------



## Brittany13 (Jul 10, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> OMG OMG OMG...I don't have the package yet but I got a quick photo of what was in the package sent to me...and it looks like I got a serum and a quick check on google shows the retail value as $102! And it has good reviews - its from a company I haven't heard off PCA skin but I am excited...I love serums and I love the value!


I am a licensed esthetician and  certified medical esthetician and I can tell you PCA Skin is Amazing!!! It's super expensive but there serums are wonderful! I would totally sign up for this if I knew this was what they would send me!


----------



## chachithegreat (Jul 11, 2014)

Got my package today and this time I got skincare. I ended up with a Babor HSR lifting eye cream. It retails for $110, but it looks like you can get it on Amazon for $60 - $70. It's for my crepey eyelids and I actually feel like I could feel a little bit of a difference after I put it on for the first time. Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I already feel better about this one than I did the Macadamia Hair Oil or the Ahava Firming Body Cream.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jul 12, 2014)

Brittany13 said:


> I am a licensed esthetician and  certified medical esthetician and I can tell you PCA Skin is Amazing!!! It's super expensive but there serums are wonderful! I would totally sign up for this if I knew this was what they would send me!


I also received a PCA Skin item - Total Strength Serum (Retail $86).  This is my first month subbing Beauty DNA.  I was so tickled to receive this, but after looking online I couldn't find too many reviews.  At least there was a mention of it from Oprah, but I often found it was referred to as a men's product.

So far so good with it.  I had to wait a few days to start using it b/c of an intense facial, but I'm merrily slathering that stuff on and waiting for miracles!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 12, 2014)

(My tracking weirdness cleared up - all the tracking info showed up normal when I checked on it the next day. No clue why it disappeared.)

I received my July box today, and it was a skin care product. Their FAQ are very clear that this will never happen https://beautydna.com/faq.aspx?&amp;common=1
"we never deliver products from any of our core categories (Skin, Hair, Body) in consecutive months"
I'm so bummed out and disappointed and confused. I just emailed them. I want to like this subscription so badly, but they keep falling short for me.


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm still liking this sub and am always excited for what's next because of the chance to try items that I wouldn't buy otherwise mostly due to the cost of them... I almost dropped because the shipping did get all messed up, a month was skipped and I'm still confused as to when I should expect each month's items. March (billed &amp; sent around the 18th) was great with Skyn Iceland Oxygen Infusion Night Cream $75; April, I was skipped due to a shipping glitch; May (after I called about April, I was agreed to being billed for April first week of May &amp; again for May's product around the 20th) instead a May product arrived (billed &amp; shipped around the 5th) Lea Journo Intense Hydrating Hair Masque $45; then came June and I hadn't been billed or shipped the 2nd product as discussed for May. Called back, was promised it would be straightened out so soon arrived June product (billed &amp; shipped around the 5th) Ahava Firming Body Cream $39; then a couple of weeks later a skin product with an April booklet showed up (shipped around the 20th) Alchimie Forever Kantic Calming Cream $69. Also between the two of those boxes, I got the make up brush.... I seriously don't know what to expect or when to expect July's product which makes me very nervous because of not knowing when to expect billing. Overall, I have gotten a free makeup brush and $228 worth of products for $100........... I'm going to give it a few more months to see if the shipping ever gets straight and see what products I get before I make a firm decision of whether it's really worth keeping or not.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 15, 2014)

Guess who owns BeautyDNA?

The people sending out the New Beauty Test Tubes. How do I know? Because Whitney Williams is the Product Manager for both. I've talked to her on the phone with a Beauty DNA question ( as I posted in an earlier post) and I've gotten several emails from her via NB TT over my dissatisfaction over the " Welcome" TT they sent me with drugstore samples.

She's a nice lady... I'm relaying the info that they are the same company. BeautyDNA is quite superior to the current Test Tube program, IMO, and the cost for BeautyDNA is lower.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 15, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Guess who owns BeautyDNA?
> 
> The people sending out the New Beauty Test Tubes. How do I know? Because Whitney Williams is the Product Manager for both. I've talked to her on the phone with a Beauty DNA question ( as I posted in an earlier post) and I've gotten several emails from her via NB TT over my dissatisfaction over the " Welcome" TT they sent me with drugstore samples.
> 
> She's a nice lady... I'm relaying the info that they are the same company. BeautyDNA is quite superior to the current Test Tube program, IMO, and the cost for BeautyDNA is lower.


I noticed on the BeautyDNA website they have a introductory video and you can see the words "New Beauty" all over the place in the background in the video. I assumed it was the same company because of that. I think that is a good thing in some ways because we know New Beauty has been around for a VERY long time, and they have a lot of respectable brands working with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 15, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Guess who owns BeautyDNA?
> 
> The people sending out the New Beauty Test Tubes. How do I know? Because Whitney Williams is the Product Manager for both. I've talked to her on the phone with a Beauty DNA question ( as I posted in an earlier post) and I've gotten several emails from her via NB TT over my dissatisfaction over the " Welcome" TT they sent me with drugstore samples.
> 
> She's a nice lady... I'm relaying the info that they are the same company. BeautyDNA is quite superior to the current Test Tube program, IMO, and the cost for BeautyDNA is lower.


That actually makes a lot of sense and explains why the It Cosmetics brush I received from BeautyDNA said New Beauty on it!  That means they're both owned by Sandow.


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jul 18, 2014)

I haven't been billed yet. This makes me sad. I did however get my survey today! Maybe they bill after they sent it to you?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 18, 2014)

MissCrimson said:


> I haven't been billed yet. This makes me sad. I did however get my survey today! Maybe they bill after they sent it to you?


No, they bill just before they ship. I was billed on Monday, received my package yesterday. Very fast.

Not too thrilled with what I got. A very expensive bottle of Orlane Lip Treatment serum- it's supposed to make lips look plumper or larger, or something. I've never smoked, have nice lips and definition. Anyway, retail was $80 and I haven't seen Orlane sales lately.. but I'm sure SANDOW Industries has a sweetheart deal with the major cosmetic houses.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 18, 2014)

I vaguely remember seeing something about how they bill you/ship to you depending on when you signed up, although I'm not sure if that's true?

I was super happy with my first box, so I'm really looking forward to this month. I love that they never send you the same kind of product more than once in the entire year, and how they never ship the same type of product in a row. IE: I'll never get 2 shampoos in one year, and they'll never send me a hair product 2 months in a row. That makes me super excited each month. I feel like I like this subscription because they're trying to cater a full size product to me exactly, and I am still not totally familiar with all the brands they have available, so it's a total mystery. I am REALLY hoping for some Moroccan Oil products though as I'm kind of obsessed!


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jul 18, 2014)

I will sit and wait semi-patiently for it to go through lol. I was billed by this time last month and it shipped the 20th so i'm still unsure of the process. I do know it took about 6 days to arrive to me from Florida, though. I'm not sure why they don't ship to me from their NY location. If they don't bill by Monday, i'll definitely email them and hope they just didn't forget lol.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 18, 2014)

Unfortunately, I cancelled after my first month. The product they sent me, although it seemed perfect for what I was looking for, caused a horrible reaction. And although the value was there, the product is completely useless to me and the money was wasted.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I vaguely remember seeing something about how they bill you/ship to you depending on when you signed up, although I'm not sure if that's true?
> 
> I was super happy with my first box, so I'm really looking forward to this month. I love that they never send you the same kind of product more than once in the entire year, and how they never ship the same type of product in a row. IE: I'll never get 2 shampoos in one year, and they'll never send me a hair product 2 months in a row. That makes me super excited each month. I feel like I like this subscription because they're trying to cater a full size product to me exactly, and I am still not totally familiar with all the brands they have available, so it's a total mystery. I am REALLY hoping for some Moroccan Oil products though as I'm kind of obsessed!


I saw photos of your products and there were like 10 times more product than I've gotten in a face serum and a lip treatment. I'm going to change up my silly profile, because I was totally _worn out _by the time I had it half filled out. My doctor doesn't ask me half that many questions for my yearly wellness check up. LOL. 

I'm mostly kidding as I do think Beauty DNA will be the model for ALL middle to higher end subscription boxes and perhaps websites which simply match people with beauty products in the near future. They are definitely using our preferences to create their algorithms.


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 19, 2014)

beach16sm said:


> I'm still liking this sub and am always excited for what's next because of the chance to try items that I wouldn't buy otherwise mostly due to the cost of them... I almost dropped because the shipping did get all messed up, a month was skipped and I'm still confused as to when I should expect each month's items. March (billed &amp; sent around the 18th) was great with Skyn Iceland Oxygen Infusion Night Cream $75; April, I was skipped due to a shipping glitch; May (after I called about April, I was agreed to being billed for April first week of May &amp; again for May's product around the 20th) instead a May product arrived (billed &amp; shipped around the 5th) Lea Journo Intense Hydrating Hair Masque $45; then came June and I hadn't been billed or shipped the 2nd product as discussed for May. Called back, was promised it would be straightened out so soon arrived June product (billed &amp; shipped around the 5th) Ahava Firming Body Cream $39; then a couple of weeks later a skin product with an April booklet showed up (shipped around the 20th) Alchimie Forever Kantic Calming Cream $69. Also between the two of those boxes, I got the make up brush.... I seriously don't know what to expect or when to expect July's product which makes me very nervous because of not knowing when to expect billing. Overall, I have gotten a free makeup brush and $228 worth of products for $100........... I'm going to give it a few more months to see if the shipping ever gets straight and see what products I get before I make a firm decision of whether it's really worth keeping or not.


Still totally confused with the timing on this but July's box arrived yesterday....... It was a "skin" product - Dr. Brandt's Pores No More Anti-Aging Mattifying Lotion - retails for $60. I'm not overly excited but am perfectly fine with trying this product!


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 19, 2014)

I got my first box yesterday - the Drunken Elephant C-Firma serum. So excited! It's exactly the type of product I was hoping for. I love the fact that I can specify exactly what I do and don't want in a product. The value is definitely there for me.


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 19, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I got my first box yesterday - the Drunken Elephant C-Firma serum. So excited! It's exactly the type of product I was hoping for. I love the fact that I can specify exactly what I do and don't want in a product. The value is definitely there for me.


I want that SO badly and have tweaked my preferences many, many times in hopes of finally landing it but no such luck yet, lol!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jul 21, 2014)

beach16sm said:


> Still totally confused with the timing on this but July's box arrived yesterday....... It was a "skin" product - Dr. Brandt's Pores No More Anti-Aging Mattifying Lotion - retails for $60. I'm not overly excited but am perfectly fine with trying this product!


I started using this on Saturday and I'm totally in love with the Pores No More line.  I would LOVE to get this this product from them!  (I keep adding it to my cart on BB and Ulta.)  Last month was a skin care item for me, so I'm trying to get excited about a non-skin care item, but so far I'm just meh,

Congrats!


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 21, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I started using this on Saturday and I'm totally in love with the Pores No More line.  I would LOVE to get this this product from them!  (I keep adding it to my cart on BB and Ulta.)  Last month was a skin care item for me, so I'm trying to get excited about a non-skin care item, but so far I'm just meh,
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you SO much.... I didn't know much about the product so wasn't sure what to expect. I tried it last night and really liked the fact that my very sensitive face didn't feel itchy afterwards! My problem is that I really need to commit to something, I hop from product to product so I never use anything long enough to get real results!


----------



## Ambivalence (Jul 24, 2014)

Here are some tips on how best to use the Beauty DNA algorithm, and some things to consider if you're thinking of subscribing:

I got my first Beauty DNA box in July, and the algorithm didn't work at all.  They didn't match my skin product to the skin concerns which I rated as severe. They aren't even mentioned on the card.  What I got is an anti-aging product, which I had down as a mild concern.  I have sensitive, adult acne-prone skin, and I got the PCA Total Strength Serum, and I can't even put it on my face because it's mostly alcohol and glycerin... two things that make me irritated and break out. Very disappointing, as I really spent a lot of time and thought on the profile, trying to be certain that I was targeting what would work for my complicated skin.  Not to mention I normally don't spend $25 on one beauty product unless it is amazing.  To add insult to injury, some people got Drunken Elephant products this month, which mention breakouts AND anti-aging on the product card, and have ingredients that are great for sensitive skin.  (Only beauty bloggers and magazine editors though??)  

From what I can discern, it seems like the match focuses on hitting the more items, not the most important ones.  There are about 6 different criteria to rank yourself on that are basically synonyms for aging.  (For example, there are lines, wrinkles, nasiolabial lines, firmness, etc...)  However, you only get one chance to rank yourself as sensitive, and one for breakout prone.  So, I think I got an anti-aging product because I selected mild on a few of the aging categories.  (Who doesn't want a little anti-aging benefit in their beauty products?)  My suggestion (and let me know how it works if you try this) is that if you want something to address a specific concern, make sure to put none on absolutely everything else.

You can only list alcohol-free, paraban-free etc. as a a preference, and if you chose one of those, there is a disclaimer that pops up that basically says it's less likely they can accommodate it.  Glycerin isn't an ingredient that you can rank, so they wouldn't have known I couldn't use it, to be fair. Besides ranking "sensitive" as 4, there wasn't any way to prioritize the fact that I have sensitive skin.  I don't know anyone with sensitive skin who's had good luck coating their face in alcohol.  

Also, you can't communicate that you have combination skin (the most common type)... I felt the best I could do was rank both oily and dry as 3's.  I really wished that you could separate out skin and body for preferences as well.  I like thick, healthy-oil based body creams, but if I got a body lotion, it would be lightweight, as I didn't want to risk getting a heavy face cream.

The value of this product ($86) is really good, but for me it is $0, or more accurately -$25.  If you have the kind of skin where most products will work, and maybe just want a little anti-aging boost, Beauty DNA is worth looking into. However, I can't say I recommend it if you want a product to meet specific needs, or are hoping to use the algorithm to help you find products that don't contain specific ingredients.  So, it falls pretty short on the promise to match you with products that are a good fit for you... unless you have easy skin to match.

I emailed customer service, and got an auto-reply saying they would get back to within one business day.  I waited a few days, no response.  I emailed again, same auto-reply, still no actual response a few days later.  I wanted to give them a chance to make it right, because I really want the chance for the customization to work well for me.  My skin needs customization, which is what was promised.  You also have to email them in order to cancel, so the lack of response is concerning.  I'm still (foolishly?) optimistic that they might get back to me, but if that doesn't happen, I am dreading what it is going to be like getting a cancellation to go through.

Has anyone with sensitive or acne-prone skin had good luck with Beauty DNA?  And please specify if you are a blogger or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 24, 2014)

Ambivalence said:


> Here are some tips on how best to use the Beauty DNA algorithm, and some things to consider if you're thinking of subscribing:
> 
> I got my first Beauty DNA box in July, and the algorithm didn't work at all.  They didn't match my skin product to the skin concerns which I rated as severe. They aren't even mentioned on the card.  What I got is an anti-aging product, which I had down as a mild concern.  I have sensitive, adult acne-prone skin, and I got the PCA Total Strength Serum, and I can't even put it on my face because it's mostly alcohol and glycerin... two things that make me irritated and break out. Very disappointing, as I really spent a lot of time and thought on the profile, trying to be certain that I was targeting what would work for my complicated skin.  Not to mention I normally don't spend $25 on one beauty product unless it is amazing.  To add insult to injury, some people got Drunken Elephant products this month, which mention breakouts AND anti-aging on the product card, and have ingredients that are great for sensitive skin.  (Only beauty bloggers and magazine editors though??)
> 
> ...


I am not a blogger.

I had bad luck with a product they sent me and threw it away because it contained an ingredient that gives me hives.  I got traction with the company by using the email address of the person included on the little information card they send with the product and why it's a good fit... I emailed that person directly, got a reply quickly and then also got a reply from the more general email address as well (I had started with the general email address but didn't get a reply in a one week timeframe so went to the person directly that's listed in the information card).  You may want to give that a try.

The product I received after the one I threw out they comped (they charged my card but immediately refunded it before I even noticed they charged it).  The product was a good fit and included a hand written note thanking me for being flexible with them during their Beta phase while they're working out the kinks in their system.  They've also put a note in my profile on their side that specifically states that I get hives from an ingredient and to check for it (because their quiz didn't gather that exact information).

I would say try to get in touch with a person and explain your situation.  I had good luck with them listening to my concerns and accomodating them.

I am getting my second product after the one I threw out tomorrow.  i will let you know if it also accomodates my preferences.  So, my experience with them:

Month 1:  Good product (a facial scrub)

Month 2:  Bad product (contained an ingredient that gives me hives) (a body lotion) - threw out

Replacement product for bad product (also contained ingredient that gives me hives) (a face lotion) - threw out

Month 3:  no product - I was busy communicating with them about my ingedient issues

I received a Surprise Make Up Brush that I love (I think during month 3)

Month 4:  Great product that matched my profile (a night time face lotion) - this product I was not charged for because of my issues in Month 2 where they sent 2 products in a row that didn't work for me

Month 5:  Will receive tomorrow

Good luck!  I hope you get your concerns addressed!


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 25, 2014)

@@Ambivalence good luck getting your cancellation to go through, it took me 4 tries. I'm not the only one that who had that problem either.

I think you hit the nail directly on the head. In theory this is a GREAT idea. It was just executed poorly. They most definitely need to separate face and body. The only useable product I received was the free cosmetic brush for being one of the first x amount of customers or whatever.


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 25, 2014)

I got a Beauty DNA package today.  It contained Moroccanoil Body Buff.  I'm excited to try it.

http://www.moroccanoil.com/usa/b_us_en/body-buff


----------



## Ambivalence (Jul 25, 2014)

@@tiffanys and @@ChullBird thanks for the detailed information!  @@tiffanys, I actually did use the email that was on my beauty card... I thought I would get better results if I emailed Jen, my "Personal Beauty Consultant."  I got an auto-reply from the normal customer service address.  I've since noticed that all of the beauty cards I've seen have Jennifer as the consultant.  I don't fault them for humanizing it a bit more than 'sincerely, Customer Service.' (The line about emailing Jen directly _is_ a little misleading though.)  That scrub looks amazing! You're making me feel better about the 66% of the subscription that is hair and body products. : )

CUSTOMER SERVICE UPDATE:  I decided to call rather than waiting around for an email response, so I called yesterday.  It was during business hours and I got voicemail and left a message.  I was happily surprised when someone called me back a couple of hours later (after business hours).  She offered to refund me for the PCA Serum, and to have a beauty consultant call me the next day (today) to go over my profile with me.  We set up a time and confirmed the best contact phone number for them to call me.  I didn't get a call though.  I'll have to follow up again on Monday.  I don't think there is a lot I could change on my Beauty Profile to make it better fit my skin needs, but I'd love to talk to someone about how the selection process works.  I'll report back on what I learn.

Edit:  It turns out that Beauty DNA _did_ call me back when promised, but my cell phone wasn't working yesterday due to an earthquake we had. (I didn't figure out it hadn't been working until all of my messages came through at once.)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 25, 2014)

I would be SO happy if someone from Beauty DNA would acknowledge the email I sent earlier in the week. It's important to me. You know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Aug 1, 2014)

I just received my BeautyDNA box -- woot!  This month is skincare _(body, that is)_ and I received the Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream.  It's 5.7 oz and retails for $89.95.  I hope it's worth its weight in gold!  I applied it within 3 minutes of opening the box.  It has some decent reviews.  I'm hoping for some good results as I continue to lose weight!

ETA:  Last month was PCA Strengthening Serum -- for the face.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm travelling but had someone open the box...I got an eyelash serum - happy to give it a try!  Its RevitaLash Advanced Eyelash Conditioner, .12 fl oz   

I won't be home for another few weeks but thats ok!


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 1, 2014)

My first month (June), I specified that I have acne, have frizzy hair, and have no other real concerns.  I received the Natura Bisse Stabilizing Gel Cream.  It was amazing.  Im not a blogger or beauty specialist at all, but it was my first month. 

I didn't sign up for another month.  I haven't read all 19 pages of threads.

Do they usually do a hair product, a face product then a body product - rotating it like that?  I don't want to receive that macademia oil treatment or a sunscreen.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 2, 2014)

25boxes said:


> My first month (June), I specified that I have acne, have frizzy hair, and have no other real concerns.  I received the Natura Bisse Stabilizing Gel Cream.  It was amazing.  Im not a blogger or beauty specialist at all, but it was my first month.
> 
> I didn't sign up for another month.  I haven't read all 19 pages of threads.
> 
> Do they usually do a hair product, a face product then a body product - rotating it like that?  I don't want to receive that macademia oil treatment or a sunscreen.


They're supposed to rotate so you shouldnt get another hair product.  Although I think a couple people in here had issues with getting two in a row so who knows!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 2, 2014)

IF they send me another tiny " $90"serum, I'm going to be so sad. I know they get their product wholesale since they are Sandow, and I want more than a drop or two in a tiny bottle. I don't have ANY skin, hair or body problems ( you know, not beyond what's normal in life) so maybe they are having a very difficult time matching me up with products. IDK.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 3, 2014)

Has anyone received an at-home laser device or at-home microderm device before? If so, how was the quality? If not, is there is way to change your profile to get something like makeup brushes? With all my Memeboxes this one has become a bit redundant but of course I've forgotten to cancel, again.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

I got my Beauty DNA today and got this product:





While I have enough serums to last me a lifetime (thanks Memebox!) I have heard absolutely outstanding things about this particular product, and I am actually running out of my Lioele brightening serum that I have been using, so maybe I'll sneak this one into the lineup next. 

In regards to how well it matches my profile, it actually fits the bill pretty well. I got a hair care product last month as my main product, and a skin care product as a bonus, so I was kind of hoping for a body product this time, but no biggie. I may uncheck "serums" in my profile just because I have SO many, but I did tweak my profile slightly as my skin has been more oily than dry lately. (Damn you combo skin!) All in all I've been very pleased with BeautyDNA. It's only my 2nd month, but so far, so good!

Also, I've noticed that a lot of the products that I've been receiving are selling well on ebay/ sell for at least what you paid for the box. So if you get something you're not interested in, you can usually at least get your money back.


----------



## amygab1126 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm a bit late posting, as I got mine last week. I received WEN Cleansing Conditioner in Pomegranate and AHAVA "Time To Clear" Facial Mud Exfoliator, as a bonus. It's weird to me that the "bonus" product is worth more than the main one, but whatever. Had it not been there, the box wouldn't have been worth it, and they know that. I like the exfoliator a lot, but have yet to use the WEN. I find their stuff to be hit and miss (I liked their peppermint formula, but the lavender one did nothing for my hair), so we'll see. Still one of the only subs I'm keeping.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 4, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I'm a bit late posting, as I got mine last week. I received WEN Cleansing Conditioner in Pomegranate and AHAVA "Time To Clear" Facial Mud Exfoliator, as a bonus. It's weird to me that the "bonus" product is worth more than the main one, but whatever. Had it not been there, the box wouldn't have been worth it, and they know that. I like the exfoliator a lot, but have yet to use the WEN. I find their stuff to be hit and miss (I liked their peppermint formula, but the lavender one did nothing for my hair), so we'll see. Still one of the only subs I'm keeping.


That exfoliant or is excellent!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

Gee, they charged me first of the month.. I wonder when I will get my product. I hope it's more than 0.25 oz this month.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Aug 7, 2014)

Anyone have trouble getting a response from CS?  Their site says 24 hour response.  I called three days ago, again the following day and then emailed yesterday and still no response.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 7, 2014)

I got one of those WEN conditioning cleansers as a bonus on my first month. lt's the only thing they've ever sent me that I really really love. I can't use it daily though because I have super oily hair and don't condition my roots...except for Sundays (when I'm not going anywhere) and I use this stuff. I got the cucumber mint and and makes my hair so soft and my scalp feels so good.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 8, 2014)

Box arrived! Breogeo Blossom &amp; Bloom Volumizing Conditioner ($23) was my main item, and AHAVA Mineral Body Exfoliator ($22) was the "your main product is not expensive enough" bonus item.

The box smelled AMAZING when I opened it. I was initially sad about AHAVA (I've never liked any product I've tried, and they all have unfortunate scents).  This exfoliator actually smells nice, and I'd been hoping for a body exfoliant initially when I signed up. I'm pleased with the conditioner too. The ones I wanted from the BeautyBrands liter sale sold out, so I'm happy to give this a shot. Never heard of the brand, but I'm not particularly well-versed in hair brands anyway.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 8, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Box arrived! Breogeo Blossom &amp; Bloom Volumizing Conditioner ($23) was my main item, and AHAVA Mineral Body Exfoliator ($22) was the "your main product is not expensive enough" bonus item.
> 
> The box smelled AMAZING when I opened it. I was initially sad about AHAVA (I've never liked any product I've tried, and they all have unfortunate scents).  This exfoliator actually smells nice, and I'd been hoping for a body exfoliant initially when I signed up. I'm pleased with the conditioner too. The ones I wanted from the BeautyBrands liter sale sold out, so I'm happy to give this a shot. Never heard of the brand, but I'm not particularly well-versed in hair brands anyway.


I got that conditioner last month along with a skyn iceland face wash. I loooove the conditioner! I have a hair mask from Briogeo as well that I love. Their company is pretty fantastic too. They had samples in an Ipsy bag earlier this year and I didn't get their product in my bag that month-so I e-mailed them and asked if they had samples to buy and they sent me a sample jar for free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They've been in New Beauty Test Tube before as well, I think.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got that conditioner last month along with a skyn iceland face wash. I loooove the conditioner! I have a hair mask from Briogeo as well that I love. Their company is pretty fantastic too. They had samples in an Ipsy bag earlier this year and I didn't get their product in my bag that month-so I e-mailed them and asked if they had samples to buy and they sent me a sample jar for free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They've been in New Beauty Test Tube before as well, I think.


That's a nice box, MissJexie!!

I probably didn't give them anything to go on with my profile- I don't have blemishes or oily anything or really any skin problems. So they sent me two tiny spa items for 2 months and we knew it wasn't working.

I have a darling friend who owns a spa and I can get those things wholesale if I want them.

Instead, I'll buy some Memeboxes.. they are piling up. A guest bedroom upstairs that hubby never goes into is getting quite pink now.. .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ambivalence (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm still plugging away, trying to actually talk with someone in customer service about my profile, since my post on 7/24, so over 3 weeks ago.  I still haven't gotten the credit for the first month that I was promised, but they did already charge me for the second month.

I've called over a dozen times during business hours, and I've never had someone answer the customer service phone number.  

They have responded to my voicemails via email, and set up a time for them to call me a few days ahead of time.  I don't have the kind of life where I can know that I will definitely be in range of the landline (no cell signal there) at an exact time several days in advance, and I ended up missing the call by a minute or two.  I wasn't given a direct line to call back.  Of course no answer when I immediately tried calling customer service.  I left a voicemail that I just missed the call and was available and would make sure to be next to the phone for the next 10 minutes, but all I got was an email response the next day.

It seems like they do want to be helpful, and help me go over my profile.  I'd love to learn more about how it works.  It's unnecessarily difficult, when if I could just call them, it would completely solve the difficulties.  Even having a 5 minute range when I could call would help.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 19, 2014)

Update from my frustrating month: When I emailed them about why so late, why two skincare products in a row, and also this AHAVA sunscreen is the worst ever, I did hear back from them. They explained that my preferences were so strict that it was difficult to find a hair product match. A week or two after it should have shipped, they decided to just sub in a skincare product for June so that I'd still get something. According to the body/hair/skin rotation, my July product was supposed to be skin originally, and didn't change. They easily could have sent me an email in June along the lines of, "We want to make sure you receive a product you love, and it is taking us a little longer than we expected. Some of your preferences are proving difficult to fulfill. If you'd like, please call us so we can review your profile. If we don't hear from you, we may substitute in a different product type this month."

They offered to make the next box (August) on them, which is nice. I was charged for it, and emailed them right away. They explained something like it's the charge that triggers the product selection each month, and sorry about the confusion, they'll process the refund right away. The refund has been processed, and I adjusted my preferences so hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here on.


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 19, 2014)

My box arrived yesterday. I wasn't really looking forward to it that much because it was supposed to be for a hair product. I'm really picky about hair products because I just recently had a new perm put into my hair and with how thick my hair is, I sort or groan over the cost of having it done professionally. So, as I said I'm really picky about what I use from fear of stripping my perm. Anyways, instead of a hair product, it was and "eye" product. I am totally fine with eye creams. When I first saw the box, I didn't know what to think because it was SO tiny (0.5 oz) but as I looked into the item, it seems that it's is only available for purchase in a Spa and retails for $75, WOW, I've never ever in my life spent that much for anything for my face, much less my eyes so after having an almost "losing battle" with trying to figure out how to get it open without reading the directions, I excitedly jumped right in to try.  I will be so thrilled if this works because under my eyes have been becoming really puffy and dark, no matter what I used and it looks terrible against my pale/light complexion. So with this month's shipment, I've had 3 skin, 1 hair, 1 body and 1 eye month....... which is actually fine with me because I very much like getting skin products. Oh this month's eye product is "Dynamis Skin Center MEG21 with Supplamine bright and firm eye treatment".

**edited to add...... I only got to try last month's product once before I laid it down somewhere in my house and for the life of me, haven't been able to figure out where. I feel like I've looked all over but what the heck, still haven't come across it yet... Yes, my mind must be slipping, seriously though... this is driving me crazy because I really want to use the product some more....... my husband keeps smirking while saying, "I told you that you just have way too much stuff!"


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 26, 2014)

I got a beauty DNA shipment today.  It contained MD Solar Sciences Daily Eye Repair Emulsion.

I currently use H2O+ and am excited to give this a try.

https://www.mdsolarsciences.com/daily_eye_repair_emulsion_6.html


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 31, 2014)

I got my August Box yesterday. I got Perfecting neck and décolleté cream. Something I never would have thought to buy for myself.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a new box arriving Tuesday! I can't wait to see what it's in the box!! Every box that I've received has been a hit except for the last one (it was GM Collin 3D Visual Lifting Serum) but it's only because I receive so many different serums &amp; creams that it's really at the end of the list of ones to try because it's full size. I go through the samples first. The month before that was Revitalash Advanced…which I love and I'm mad that I love it because it's kind of pricey. I've been subbed since the first month and every box has been fabulous and high value!


----------



## Weebs (Sep 1, 2014)

I got a double product box this month.  First one was a face cleanser from Keihl's (Blue Herbal Cleanser) and the 2nd one was a bonus item of the extra volume conditioner from Moroccan Oil.  My hair stylist used this on my hair a few times in the past and I am in love with it but couldn't justify the price.  I've been using it on my hair the last few washes and nothing leaves my hair as soft as this stuff and it smells amazing.  Now I'm certainly going to go get the shampoo too!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 9, 2014)

New box time!

MD Solar Sciences Evening Facial Repair Serum ($96) https://www.mdsolarsciences.com/evening_facial_repair_serum_11.html#.VA95_vldV8E

I have been wishing for an overnight serum. I have a ton of samples of day cream, or serums that I already tried and don't like. I just put on a bunch of weird coconutty lotion, so I can't smell this now, but I'm in favor of lavender. All the reviews I've seen online are either A+ 5 stars the best things ever, or 3 stars because the sample they received wasn't big enough.


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Sep 10, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> New box time!
> 
> MD Solar Sciences Evening Facial Repair Serum ($96) https://www.mdsolarsciences.com/evening_facial_repair_serum_11.html#.VA95_vldV8E
> 
> I have been wishing for an overnight serum. I have a ton of samples of day cream, or serums that I already tried and don't like. I just put on a bunch of weird coconutty lotion, so I can't smell this now, but I'm in favor of lavender. All the reviews I've seen online are either A+ 5 stars the best things ever, or 3 stars because the sample they received wasn't big enough.


@@TooMuchElectric

I received the same product last week! I was so excited. I was sort of hoping for a hair product but I'm ok with a $96 serum. Been using it a week now and since it has retinol in it, its making my skin peel a bit but I think it will improve over time. I've used prescription retinol product so this is nothing.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Sep 14, 2014)

Anyone know when you are supposed to receive your monthly product survey?  Thanks!


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 14, 2014)

I seem to be getting mostly skin care which is totally fine with me because I'm always a bit nervous about different kinds of hair stuff. I have loved the MEG21 with Supplamine bright and firm eye treatment that i got last month. My new box arrived yesterday, it's the PCA Skin perfecting neck &amp; decollete cream (sells for $75). I used it last night and it smells AMAZING!!! I've been with this sub since the beginning and love it SO much! I'm constantly in awe about being able to try some of the more expensive brands which otherwise, I wouldn't have been able to. Sad that there's the downside is really loving something and knowing that it's way out of my budget.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 15, 2014)

I was under the impression that it was a skin-hair-body rotation, but I think I've gotten skincare every other month. Products I really like, to be honest, and at a SERIOUS discount, but I might email them soon and ask about the rotation.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 15, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I was under the impression that it was a skin-hair-body rotation, but I think I've gotten skincare every other month. Products I really like, to be honest, and at a SERIOUS discount, but I might email them soon and ask about the rotation.


That's what I thought, too.  My first month I asked for a hair product.  I got a Wen Cleansing Conditioner (I ended up not liking it after trying it, but that's not their fault) and some Ahava hand cream, which has gone into my hand cream stash and which will get used eventually.

My second, third, and fourth months were all what I would call (facial) skincare.  Skyn Iceland Cloud Cream, Orlane Paris eye cream, MD Solar Sciences evening facial repair serum.  I'm hesitant to complain because I've liked all three of these products and the sizes were so large that I will not run out anytime soon.  Plus, the values were high (the eye cream retails for $125 or something).

But, after four months, I'd have expected at least one body product and another hair product, and I haven't gotten those.

I don't think my profile is really specific.  It's actually pretty open-ended.  There really were very few things (mostly a couple of scents) that I said I would never want.

Oh well.  We'll see what the next month brings.  (I seem to be on a billing cycle where billing occurs at the very end of the month and the product arrives fairly early in the next month.)


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Sep 15, 2014)

I have been subbed to beautydna since they started. I just wanted to say that if anyone chooses "fragrance free" it will seriously limit your options. I have received mainly skin and body products and one hair product during my time with them. My profile is filled out so that I don't get too many hair products as I have a pixie cut, so not too interested for obvious reasons.

Their CS has been really great for me so I would suggest emailing them and asking if there is anything you can do to your profile to receive a little variety.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 15, 2014)

JENNYJENNY said:


> I just wanted to say that if anyone chooses "fragrance free" it will seriously limit your options.


Maybe that was it for me?  I figured I hadn't selected that because I'd been getting some scented products.  But I went back in and checked my profile and saw that I had that set as a preference.  I changed a few other answers so we'll see what the end of the month brings.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Sep 16, 2014)

JENNYJENNY said:


> I have been subbed to beautydna since they started. I just wanted to say that if anyone chooses "fragrance free" it will seriously limit your options. I have received mainly skin and body products and one hair product during my time with them. My profile is filled out so that I don't get too many hair products as I have a pixie cut, so not too interested for obvious reasons.
> 
> Their CS has been really great for me so I would suggest emailing them and asking if there is anything you can do to your profile to receive a little variety.


Interesting.  They told me to put fragrance free even if I am open to products with natural vs artificial fragrances.


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 16, 2014)

I have fragrance free and I have had no artificial fragrances (YAY they are a massive migraine trigger for me) but one product had natural fragrance from the ingredients which is perfect for me.

I'm not keen on hair products (in general I'm happy with what I'm using so that works for me.  I am happy if they keep sending skincare to me - I'm okay with that...I did get sent an eyelash enhancer too so far and I liked it but didn't love it.  Value has been really great though.


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 19, 2014)

JENNYJENNY said:


> @@TooMuchElectric
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too - never used anything with retinol before - so I'm curious as to what it will be like.  Its my 3rd box and second serum but I LOVE serums so I'm fine with it.


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 23, 2014)

I just got shipping notification for my next product but didn't receive a survey for my last product.  Has that happened to anyone else?  It's the first time it's happened to me and I've been around since the beginning.  The package is only 10.8oz  I've never had a package this light before!


----------



## Weebs (Sep 24, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> I just got shipping notification for my next product but didn't receive a survey for my last product.  Has that happened to anyone else?  It's the first time it's happened to me and I've been around since the beginning.  The package is only 10.8oz  I've never had a package this light before!


I just received shipping notification on my 3rd box and I have not received surveys for anything I've received ever.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 25, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> I just got shipping notification for my next product but didn't receive a survey for my last product.  Has that happened to anyone else?  It's the first time it's happened to me and I've been around since the beginning.  The package is only 10.8oz  I've never had a package this light before!


Yes, my second box shipped out late, and the survey for it came late as well (I think after I'd received my third box).


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 25, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> I just got shipping notification for my next product but didn't receive a survey for my last product.  Has that happened to anyone else?  It's the first time it's happened to me and I've been around since the beginning.  The package is only 10.8oz  I've never had a package this light before!


Mine weighed the exact same thing and if your product is the same as what was in my box, I totally love this product and I think it smells amazing..........

**i edited to remove what the item was, just in case you didn't want to know ahead of time**


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 25, 2014)

beach16sm said:


> Mine weighed the exact same thing and if your product is the same as what was in my box, I totally love this product and I think it smells amazing..........
> 
> **i edited to remove what the item was, just in case you didn't want to know ahead of time**


What type of a product was it?  What was the specific item?


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 25, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> What type of a product was it?  What was the specific item?


My item was the "Perfecting neck &amp; decollete" by PCAskin........ hope your product is just as wonderful!!!


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 26, 2014)

My product just arrived.  I received Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Serum + Primer. 

"An oil-free instant hydrating serum with S.M.A.R.T. skin perfecting technologies to deliver serious daily care to skin when used two times daily.  Can also be used as a makeup primer for longer-lasting makeup".

Retails for $68.  1.7 fl oz.

I am not familiar with the brand.  This product has 3.5 stars on Birchbox. 

I'm happy to add this to my daily routine!


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 26, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> My product just arrived.  I received Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Serum + Primer.
> 
> "An oil-free instant hydrating serum with S.M.A.R.T. skin perfecting technologies to deliver serious daily care to skin when used two times daily.  Can also be used as a makeup primer for longer-lasting makeup".
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful!!!  I love skin products and searching for that miracle product, lol!  Sorry for the tease but thought for sure you might would be getting what i did since it was the same shipping weight....... Please be sure to post thoughts on your product here after you've had some time to try it out.


----------



## Weebs (Dec 6, 2014)

So, for some reason, I never got a November shipment.  I sent them a note asking what happened (I wasn't charged either) and they took 3 days to write back and tell me they were going to have their IT team look into it and would get back to me.  That was 2 days ago.  Sigh.  DId anyone else not get a November shipment?


----------



## blubird21 (Dec 6, 2014)

My box was late this last month &amp; didn't receive it until a few days ago. Think the holiday threw it off? My date is toward the end of the month, so if your date is toward the end of the month it may be delayed? They aren't posting a lot of FB postings as they were before &amp; sometimes it's a warning sign. Also changed my preferences months ago &amp; they are still sending my old preferences versus my updated ones. Something seems a little off. If my box is late this month, will know its an internal problem &amp; canceling.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 11, 2014)

A couple notes:


I have received surveys for every item (except that bonus surprise brush whichever month that was, but that wasn't chosen for me specifically). Sometimes the survey comes before my next box has shipped, sometimes it comes after. The survey never comes early (it never spoils the box; I have a week or two to use the product before they ask how I like it).
I love this box, and this concept, but it's a frustrating service. It's 9 days after my box should have shipped, and I haven't received any notification of anything. I shouldn't have to email them to remind them that I am still subscribed.
They have never contacted me to explain or attempt to remedy whatever is causing delays.
uuuughghghhhhhhhhhhhh
Why won't you let me love you, BDNA?!


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

I see they're still a hot mess. Such a great concept....execution...not so great. Oddly enough they do have pretty great customer service.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 12, 2014)

I subscribed for a few months and liked almost everything I got.  Everything came about when expected.  Although they did strange things like re-sending product surveys that they'd already sent twice (and that I'd answered months ago).  And I got "face" products three months in a row.  Had to quit a few months back when my car died (needed the $$ for car payments).  But it sounds like I got out at a good time.


----------



## Weebs (Dec 12, 2014)

I still have not heard back from them.... No Nov box at all, not even a charge.  I have no clue what's going on with them.


----------



## beach16sm (Dec 12, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I still have not heard back from them.... No Nov box at all, not even a charge.  I have no clue what's going on with them.


My November was shipped out on the 11th of last month, which came by ups Surepost a few days afterwards and today, i got an email that my December box is due to be delivered next Tuesday.


----------



## Weebs (Dec 13, 2014)

It's good to hear that someone is getting something from them.  I really enjoy this subscription because I get to try full size products I would never risk spending money on without trying first.  I ended up spending $80 on Moroccan oil shampoo and conditioner from my salon after receiving the conditioner through this service because I LOVED it so much.  I also got an awesome sulfate free Alterna shampoo that's become my holy grail shampoo because it lathers like no other sulfate free shampoo I've ever used - seriously love it.  I'm so sad that I didn't get my November shipment (no charge, no tracking, nothing) and now nothing for December.  They still have not responded to me other than to say they would be checking with their IT department to find out why I didn't get Nov.  That was over a week ago. :/


----------



## aycunni (Dec 15, 2014)

I've always gotten a quick response from BeautyDNA, but I have always emailed customer service and then followed up on Facebook. I would recommend posting your issues on social media if you haven't. The extra visibility requires them to be more accountable. 

Off of the top of my head, I have received these items: Moroccanoil hair serum, a Phyto hair intensive masque (not good), SkinCeuticals C&amp;E serum and Age+Blemish Defense (loved both), Revitalash primer (it was blue and had to be worn under mascara, didn't love), SuperSmile Teeth Whitening System (extra item with primer), Caudalie Vinoperfect serum, and Ahava Extreme Night Treatment. 

Overall I really like this subscription, but there is definitely room for improvement in regards to communication. I was skipped one month, and nothing was done about it when I emailed them. Apparently my choices were too restrictive, and I started receiving products again once I updated my preferences. Also, one of my products leaked, but it was replaced fairly quickly.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 16, 2014)

Same, same same same. I don't understand why they don't make any effort to communicate with their customers about months that are skipped and/or too restrictive profile choices. It seems like such a no-brainer. They really are one of my favorite subs for a variety of reasons, even though they unfortunately do have a good bit of room for improvement.


----------



## Weebs (Dec 17, 2014)

I finally got a response and they said something about the system not matching me for some reason.  She said they pushed it forward and the system matched me with something and I should get a shipping notice shortly on my November selection.  Weird.  I didn't have to update anything so I dunno....


----------



## Weebs (Dec 30, 2014)

I finally got a box but it's a December box.  It came with some SuperSmile stuff along with a hair product (Ferraki thermal spray).  I gotta say I really do love this subscription but it's a bummer that I lost out on a November box AND I had to contact them to get things moving along again.  Sigh.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 15, 2015)

Again, it's halfway through the month, and I should have received my box.

Again, I've heard nothing from them.

Again, I'm emailing them to ask if they've forgotten me.


----------



## Weebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Nothing for me yet either.... It's super sad because I really love this sub.  Sigh


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Jan 15, 2015)

I had signed up in the very beginning but took AUG-OCT off as I had to cut down on some of my subs. My first box was billed on Nov 17th, and then Dec 17th passes and I'm not billed. I sent multiple customer service messages and then went 2 weeks without a reply. Finally got a response from a Facebook message I had sent. Apparently they had responded to my emails...but I never received them. i guess they are switching over to a new system.

They shipped me my december match free of charge since it was such a hassle. I received it yesterday and I LOVE it. I have received mainly face products, which I really don't mind. They all do different things. This one was an intense moisturizer that retails for $110. I've used it twice and I think it may be one of those products that I end up purchasing. There have been some great items they've sent that I want to purchase. There was an amazing scrub from Moroccanoil and a Mask from Clark Botanicals. 

I'm moving to Europe next month and sadly need to cancel this sub...though it has its issues, it usually works out great in the end.


----------



## blubird21 (Jan 16, 2015)

JENNYJENNY said:


> I had signed up in the very beginning but took AUG-OCT off as I had to cut down on some of my subs. My first box was billed on Nov 17th, and then Dec 17th passes and I'm not billed. I sent multiple customer service messages and then went 2 weeks without a reply. Finally got a response from a Facebook message I had sent. Apparently they had responded to my emails...but I never received them. i guess they are switching over to a new system.
> 
> They shipped me my december match free of charge since it was such a hassle. I received it yesterday and I LOVE it. I have received mainly face products, which I really don't mind. They all do different things. This one was an intense moisturizer that retails for $110. I've used it twice and I think it may be one of those products that I end up purchasing. There have been some great items they've sent that I want to purchase. There was an amazing scrub from Moroccanoil and a Mask from Clark Botanicals.
> 
> I'm moving to Europe next month and sadly need to cancel this sub...though it has its issues, it usually works out great in the end.


Did they tell you they switching over to a new system? It would make more sense for their recent slip ups. This is still my favorite box but they keep pushing my shipping time up to different dates.


----------



## beach16sm (Jan 16, 2015)

I received my January box today BUT it was actually an exact duplicate to the item which I received last April. I contacted them about it because I would much rather have a different product that I haven't tried before. The product that I received is a good item, I just can't use it but one or two times a week on my face so I haven't even put a dent in the first jar. They were super quick to respond back but said that according to their records, I had never received this product and would look into it for me. I'm just feeling so selfish because it's still a huge bargain for me.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 16, 2015)

I heard back from them about why my January box hasn't been shipped yet. They said my match date is the 18th, and to let them know of i want it moved up...

What the eff? When i emailed about my late December box, I asked if i has the date wrong, and they said that i was correct, my match date is the 2nd. And now this month they respond as though I should chill the eff out, my box isn't due yet anyway. How was i suppressed to know that my date suddenly got changed to two weeks later? I certainly didn't ask for that, and no one notified me of any changes or delays.


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@@JENNYJENNY - don't know if you will find this useful or not - but I'm not in the USA anymore but still get this sub - I use a forwarding service as I can't get lots of things I want/need where I am or IF I can get them they cost way more than I'm used to paying...

pm me if you want more info!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 21, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I heard back from them about why my January box hasn't been shipped yet. They said my match date is the 18th, and to let them know of i want it moved up...
> 
> What the eff? When i emailed about my late December box, I asked if i has the date wrong, and they said that i was correct, my match date is the 2nd. And now this month they respond as though I should chill the eff out, my box isn't due yet anyway. How was i suppressed to know that my date suddenly got changed to two weeks later? I certainly didn't ask for that, and no one notified me of any changes or delays.


Edit: They said my match is scheduled for the 18th of this month. I didn't realize until just now that the 18th is a Sunday. Seems like an odd day to schedule my match, but that's what CS wrote.

They did not specify that my match date had changed to the 18th permanently. It should still be the 2nd, but there's no way for me to really know. The 18th has come and gone, and I still don't have a shipping notice, or a reply to my email from 6 days ago. The only consistent message I'm getting from BeautyDNA is that they don't like contact with their customers. I wanted to be able to do a full year and give a full review of the service, but I don't know if it's worth the irritation and disrespect at this point.


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Jan 21, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Edit: They said my match is scheduled for the 18th of this month. I didn't realize until just now that the 18th is a Sunday. Seems like an odd day to schedule my match, but that's what CS wrote.
> 
> They did not specify that my match date had changed to the 18th permanently. It should still be the 2nd, but there's no way for me to really know. The 18th has come and gone, and I still don't have a shipping notice, or a reply to my email from 6 days ago. The only consistent message I'm getting from BeautyDNA is that they don't like contact with their customers. I wanted to be able to do a full year and give a full review of the service, but I don't know if it's worth the irritation and disrespect at this point.



So this is the same exact thing that happened to me. I would reach out and send a PM on Facebook. That is the only way I received a reply. The CS person felt terrible and send me my december match for free.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 28, 2015)

I got my January box today! I was disappointed for a minute, because it's a serum with retinol, and I think I've already gotten a serum, and a retinol product. I mean I love serums, and retinol is mandatory, and not cheap, but I have hardly made a dent in the first serum. Anyway, I got over it when I saw the product goes for $175. Smartskin A18 Anti-Aging Facial Serum http://smartskin.net/review/product/list/id/8/category/3/

The CS person _did _respond last week, and said they had overhauled a bunch of stuff, and she was apologetic and recognized that it was frustrating, etc. All the things that a good CS email should have. I checked the website, and they really have overhauled a lot of it; it's MUCH more functional, you can leave reviews, see your past products, it's starting to shape up instead of being so bare-bones.

I noticed that they're no longer "beta," but I have no idea when that changed.


----------



## Weebs (Jan 28, 2015)

So I emailed them two days ago asking about my January box and reminding them that I never received a November box.  The reply I got was that I should have received an email back in early December saying to update my profile!  I never received such an email and would have totally updated it had I known.  :/  I went an updated it the best I could (I noticed all the changes that TooMuchElectric pointed out) but it says I should pick at least 3-5 things in each category... well I only have two things checked in the lotion category because I'm overhauled with lotion/SPF stuff and really don't need anymore.  I'd rather get hair items and I've told them that before.  I really don't care if I get only a hair item each month.... or serums for the skin or cleansers but I really don't need more lotions.  I'll give them a month or two but if I'm still having issues then it's not worth it for me anymore to keep on subscribing.


----------



## Weebs (Mar 31, 2015)

So I cancelled this subscription back in February, but they sent me a February match anyways.  Today I get another charge and a shipping email from them for March!  What the heck?!  Don't subscribe to this one unless you like rude customer service and a subscription that they never cancel - even though they said they cancelled it. :/  Ugh.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 31, 2015)

Weebs said:


> So I cancelled this subscription back in February, but they sent me a February match anyways.  Today I get another charge and a shipping email from them for March!  What the heck?!  Don't subscribe to this one unless you like rude customer service and a subscription that they never cancel - even though they said they cancelled it. :/  Ugh.


A LOT of people have had this same exact problem. Myself included. It took them 3 months to finally cancel my subscription. Good to see things haven't changed a bit.


----------



## Weebs (Apr 1, 2015)

....and while they did refund me my $$, they lied to me, saying they had a "processing error" with their site.  Whatever.  I asked them to remove all my credit card information so this "processing error" won't happen again with my $$ and they told me they did remove my info.... but I bet I'll be charged again for next month.  We will see......


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 7, 2015)

There is a current deal on Gilt City for Beauty DNA.  A four month sub is only $58.  If you are new to Gilt City and can be referred by someone, you will get $30 off your first purchase which brings the cost down to $28 for the four months.  

I have subscribed to BeautyDNA for over a year.  It was my first sub and it is still in my top 2.

I don't know if I can put a referral link here, but I do have one if you need it.

Also, not sure if this is the current BeautyDNA thread, but it's the only one I found.


----------



## Olga Ok (Oct 7, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> There is a current deal on Gilt City for Beauty DNA.  A four month sub is only $58.  If you are new to Gilt City and can be referred by someone, you will get $30 off your first purchase which brings the cost down to $28 for the four months.
> 
> I have subscribed to BeautyDNA for over a year.  It was my first sub and it is still in my top 2.
> 
> ...


I would love to get a referral! I'll send you a dm


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 7, 2015)

Olga Ok said:


> I would love to get a referral! I'll send you a dm


Glad it worked for you!


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Oct 7, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> There is a current deal on Gilt City for Beauty DNA.  A four month sub is only $58.  If you are new to Gilt City and can be referred by someone, you will get $30 off your first purchase which brings the cost down to $28 for the four months.
> 
> I have subscribed to BeautyDNA for over a year.  It was my first sub and it is still in my top 2.
> 
> ...


Can you DM me one too?


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry folks, I will be offline for ten days starting tonight.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Dec 29, 2015)

My subscription addiction posted a code for a free month for new subscribers if anyone is interested. I signed up and am excited to see what I get!


----------

